# 10 Mio.Euro



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

nach dem letzten betrüblichen Thema "die traurigste Sache der Welt" wollte ich einfach mal einen hoffnungsvollen fred eröffnen:
am Samstag gibt es die Möglichkeit 10 Mio Euro im Lotto zu gewinnen(klar,ich weiss die Gewinnchance ist 1:140 Mio.) und ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr machen würdet mit der Kohle...
also vorweg muss man natürlich sagen,dass die Lottogesellschaft natürlich bei solchen Summen einen Berater mitschickt, der ein in seine Entscheidungen unterstützt
und es ist dabei wichtig zu wissen das der Staat einem nach einem Jahr die Hälfte des Geldes als Steuern wegnimmt wenn das Geld nicht irgendwie angelegt wurde
aber angesehen von diesen formellen Dingen würde ich mir auf alle Fälle eine richtige Prachtvilla bauen lassen,einen richtig schönen Wagen kaufen udn meinen Job an Nagel hängen...natürlich muss man zu letzterem sagen, dass man ja immer meint man braucht immer eine Beschäftigung im Leben,aber ich würde dann z.B.wieder studieren gehen,beispielsweise Geschichte,oder was mir sonst noch gefallen würde,dann würde ich vlt noch ein 400 Euro-Job nebenbei machen udn ggf. noch irgendwo ehrenamtlich tätig sein...also alles auf freiwilliger Basis.nie wieder Pflicht.in rente gehen und fertig...
was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch meinen Job kündigen und eine Stiftung gründen!

Des weiteren würde ich mir mindestens die beiden Autos kaufen http://fast-slim.net/tag/r8-audi/ und http://www.astonmartin.com/eng/thecars/v12vantage 

Und ich würd mir ne richtig richtig geile Wohnung kaufen! Außerdem würde natürlich ein Teil des Geldes an meine Familie gehen!


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nach dem letzten betrüblichen Thema "die traurigste Sache der Welt" wollte ich einfach mal einen hoffnungsvollen fred eröffnen:
> am Samstag gibt es die Möglichkeit 10 Mio Euro im Lotto zu gewinnen(klar,ich weiss die Gewinnchance ist 1:140 Mio.) und ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr machen würdet mit der Kohle...
> also vorweg muss man natürlich sagen,dass die Lottogesellschaft natürlich bei solchen Summen einen Berater mitschickt, der ein in seine Entscheidungen unterstützt
> und es ist dabei wichtig zu wissen das der Staat einem nach einem Jahr die Hälfte des Geldes als Steuern wegnimmt wenn das Geld nicht irgendwie angelegt wurde
> ...



Die nächsten 2 Jahre weiterhin meine beruflichen Ziele verfolgen, in der Zwischenzeit schonmal ein klein wenig ausgeben und wenns dann mit dem erwünschten Job nicht klappt, in die Karibik, ne Cocktailbar eröffnen und mir den Rest meines Lebens die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen. Achja, n großer Hund und n großes Auto wohl auch noch ^^


----------



## Night falls (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir zunächst eine Zigarre holen und sie mit einem 500 Euro Schein anzünden.
Weiterhin das Geld so erträglich wie möglich anlegen, und mir ein paar nette Extras leisten.
Ansonsten würde ich versuchen mein Leben zunächst möglichst wie geplant weiterzuleben und den Gewinn auf keinen Fall an die große Glocke hängen.


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde die 10 Mio komplett anlegen. Ich rechne mal damit, dass man wenn man 10Mio fest anlegt für 1 Jahr bestimmt 5% bekommt. Das wären sage und schreibe 500.000&#8364; in nem Jahr. Das macht etwas über 9.000&#8364;, die man jede Woche an Zinsen zur Verfügung hat. Ich würde also ein Jahr gar nichts machen und normal weiterleben. Erst nach dem Jahr würde ich dann von den Zinsen leben. Das Geld sollte niemals weniger als 10Mio werden!!

Trotzdem würde ich meinen Job weitermachen. Nur würde ich nich morgens mit der dummen SBahn kommen, sondern mit nem Mustang. Und ich würde nicht hier irgendwo zwischen dem Pöbel auf der Straße parken, ich hätte meine eigene Garage hier irgendwo bei der Arbeit. 

Außerdem würde ich vermutlich nur halb arbeiten wollen. Man braucht ja auch Zeit das viele Geld auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
Achso, hab ganz vergessen. Auch wenn ein Lotteriegewinn natürlich steuerfrei ist, die Zinsen sind es nicht. Macht also 4.500&#8364; pro Woche. Naja, soll auch reichen xD


----------



## Stancer (17. Juli 2009)

Etwa 5Millionen &#8364; fest anlegen um von den Zinsen Leben zu können, rest mit der Zeit ausgeben.

- Haus kaufen (keine Riesenvilla, sondern nen ganz normales gemütliches Haus)
- Arbeit kündigen
- Weltreise machen
- Auto kaufen (aber kein Ferrari oder so, sondern was ganz normales)


Alles in allem würde ich vermutlich auf dem Teppich bleiben und mein Geld nicht im sinnlosen Luxus verschwenden. Gab bereits einige Lottomillionäre, die sich 5 Autos gekauft haben (Porsche, Ferrari....) und nach 3-4 Jahren alles ausgegeben hatten und heute wieder arbeiten müssen und sogar die Autos wieder verkaufen mussten. Den Fehler würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden.

@Claet : Deine Rechnung geht nicht auf, denn du musst Zinseinnahmen versteuern und d.h. es fallen etwa 50% der Zinsen als Steuern weg ! Naja wären immernoch gute 4000&#8364; pro Woche


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

hatte schon editiert bevor du editiert hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würd wohl meinen Job kündigen, mir´n Haus kaufen und es brauchbar einrichten, also nicht übertrieben alles in 5facher Ausführung und NUR vom teuersten... vielleicht noch ein kleines Häuschen in ´ner wärmeren Gegend. 
Als nächstes würd ich mir´n schönen ausgedehnten Urlaub gönnen (da vielleicht was kleines kaufen wenns mir dort gefällt) und nach´m Urlaub Gedanken machen, was man die nächsten Jahre schönes erreichen will, also beruflich irgendwas machen, das nicht nur das nötige Geld bringt sonder auch noch Spaß macht... Weltherrschaft oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der große Rest wird dann erstmal angelegt.
Ein neues Auto (also ´ne Protzkarre) bräuchte ich nicht, ich mag meinen Mini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich würden auch Familie und ein paar wenige enge Freunde einen Teil abkriegen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Erstmal alle etwaiigen Schulden begleichen... mir eine kleine Studentenbude suchen (sprich, klein und gemütlich) vielleicht die ersten 2-3 Monate etwas.. eh ausgiebiger mit dem Geld umgehen (ich brauch da ein paar neue Sachen und so) ansonsten eigentlich anlegen und zurücklehnen, gemütlich weiterstudieren und irgendwann als Lehrer noch mehr Geld holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

würde, hätte, könnte...

ich WERDE sie gewinnen und mir DANACH einen Plan machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2009)

Hälfte gemeinnützigen Zwecken spenden. Rest anlegen. Normal weiterleben und weiterarbeiten. Vlt. Häuschen im Grünen bauen, schickes Auto, Flugschein machen, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

8  Mio fest anlegen für die Zinsen, 1 Mio für die Familie, 1 Mio für alle Annehmlichkeiten (Wohnung, Auto, Reisen etc).


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

*träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also...erstmal in Urlaub fahren, so zwei-drei Wochen und in der zeit mir überlegen, was ich will....
Einen guten Anlageberater suchen und aufhören zu arbeiten (zumindest meinen jetzigen Beruf)...

Und dann schauen, was man so nebenbei machen kann, so gar nix tun, ist ja auch nix^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2009)

In der Stochastik gab es mal einen schönen Vergleich wie wahrscheinlich ein Lottogewinn ist.

Man stelle sich also vor, man sitzt in einem Zug der die Strecke von Berlin nach München zurücklegt. Irgendwo auf dieser Strecke befindet sich ein Besenstiel und ihr als Insasse habt bei verbundenen Augen die einmalige Chance diesen Besenstiel mit einem Ein-Euro-Stück zu treffen.

Trefft ihr den Besenstiel gewinnt ihr auch beim Lotto den Jackpot.

Achso, ich selbst würde das Geld anlegen.

Ein Drittel in festverzinsliche Papiere, wie Staatsanleihen, Bundesobligationen oder Anleihen bester Unternehmen.
Ein Drittel in Fonds oder Aktien
Das letzte Drittel in hochspekulative Hedgefonds, Futures oder Put/Call Optionen. 

Mit einem kleinen Betrag würde ich mir sofort irgendetwas kaufen. Ein Auto, ein Haus etc.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (17. Juli 2009)

Ganz einfach ich würde sicher das geld investieren! 

ich würde mir 4-5 Sterne restaurant auf bauen, dann gehen schon mal so 8000 für neuen pc drauf, und das war es auch ich brauch keine Dickes auto oder riesen villa weil ich nie so ein reicher fuzi werden möchtet, der dauernt mit D&G rum laufen zum zu zeigen das ich reich ist und alles hat, oder riese diamant klucker.


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

9 Millionen umgehend anlegen. Danach zuerst einmal ein Jahr lang um die Welt reisen. Den Rest der 10.Million würd ich für irgendwelchen Schrott ausgeben. Den Job würd ich nicht kündigen, jedoch auf 50-60% reduzieren. Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Arbeitstier und mit so extrem viel Freizeit würd ich wohl recht bald durchdrehn ^^. Vermutlich würd ich mich schlussendlich frühzeitig pensionieren lassen, aber arbeiten bis 50 oder so würd ich ziemlich sicher schon.
Ah und würd niemandem von meinem Gewinn erzählen. Geld schafft Neider und auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten.


----------



## Abrox (17. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> in die Karibik, ne Cocktailbar eröffnen und mir den Rest meines Lebens die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen.



Das hat in Bad Santa auch nicht geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

also ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig überrascht über die soliden Wünsche der buffed-user...
und tatsächlich ist es gefährlich sich auf dne Betrag 10 Mio zu versteifen und zu sagen ab jetzt leb ich in Saus und Braus,denn wie Stancer es schon erwähnte hatte dieser Fehler schon mehr als einen Neureichen (wieder) zu einem armen Schlucker gemacht... 
aber vielen scheint ihr Beruf auch soweit zu gefallen das sie nicht auf der Stelle kündigen würden...interessant...
naja,der Beitrag ist noch jung


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> In der Stochastik gab es mal einen schönen Vergleich wie wahrscheinlich ein Lottogewinn ist.
> 
> Man stelle sich also vor, man sitzt in einem Zug der die Strecke von Berlin nach München zurücklegt. Irgendwo auf dieser Strecke befindet sich ein Besenstiel und ihr als Insasse habt bei verbundenen Augen die einmalige Chance diesen Besenstiel mit einem Ein-Euro-Stück zu treffen.
> 
> Trefft ihr den Besenstiel gewinnt ihr auch beim Lotto den Jackpot.


zum Glück hatten die vorherigen Jackpotgewinner wohl nicht Stochastik im Unterricht gehabt


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Juli 2009)

*@shadow24:*
Laß erstmal die Ferien-Kids wach werden, dann wird sowas kommen wie:
_"Ich kauf mit 50 PCs und besorg mir für jeden einen WoW-Account!!!!!!!!einseinself"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *@shadow24:*
> Laß erstmal die Ferien-Kids wach werden, dann wird sowas kommen wie:
> _"Ich kauf mit 50 PCs und besorg mir für jeden einen WoW-Account!!!!!!!!einseinself"_
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2009)

1.Job kündigen
2. 9Millionen anlegen, um später von den Zinsen zu leben
3. 1 Million zum verschleudern :>
4. BMW M5 E39 kaufen
5. nen Häuschen für mich und meine Liebste
6. meinen Eltern was davon abgeben


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also vorweg muss man natürlich sagen,dass die Lottogesellschaft natürlich bei solchen Summen einen Berater mitschickt, der ein in seine Entscheidungen unterstützt
> und es ist *dabei wichtig zu wissen das der Staat einem nach einem Jahr die Hälfte des Geldes als Steuern wegnimmt wenn das Geld nicht irgendwie angelegt* wurde
> aber angesehen von diesen formellen Dingen .....



Wurde die Vermögenssteuer als solche nicht 1997 als Verfassungwidrig erklärt? Und ihr Steuersatz war sicherlich auch nicht 50 %!^^

Ich behaupte man könnte sich das ganze Geld auszahlen lassen und in ner Lagerhalle deponieren ohne das dir der Staat etwas davon abzwackt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Lottogewinn gilt deshalb als "Steuerfrei" weil du ihn erhälst ohne das er besteuert wird. Die Dauer von einem Jahr als Steuerfrei ist so zu erklären: Zinsen werden meist nach einem Jahr fällig!

Jetzt klärt mich mal auf ob ich da falsch liege!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2009)

Da 10 Millionen ja nicht gerade so viel sind um den rest des Lebens in sauss und brauss zu leben muss man das ganze wohl überdenken.

Also ich würde mir mal einen Wunsch erfüllen denn ich schon habe seit ich klein bin. Ich kaufe mir einen Lamborghini und ein geiles Motorrad. Dann noch eine Attikawohnung und was schönes für meine Mutter.

Hmm, der rest wird angeleget das man dann entweder von den Zinsen leben kann oder nur sehr wenig arbeiten muss.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da 10 Millionen ja nicht gerade so viel sind um den rest des Lebens in sauss und brauss zu leben muss man das ganze wohl überdenken.



Bitte? Wie alt willst du denn werden? 100.000 Jahre? Und selbst dann könnte man mit dem Geld auskommen!^^ 

AUSSER:


Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir mal einen Wunsch erfüllen denn ich schon habe seit ich klein bin. Ich kaufe mir einen Lamborghini und ein geiles Motorrad. Dann noch eine Attikawohnung



Naja ok, wenn man sich dann noch einen BMW für Montags, einen Mercedes für Dienstags, einen Oldtimer für Samstags kauft, 5 Häuser (am besten noch die Jacksonvilla) usw dann geb ich dir Recht! Das Geld reicht definitiv nicht! oO


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wurde die Vermögenssteuer als solche nicht 1997 als Verfassungwidrig erklärt? Und ihr Steuersatz war sicherlich auch nicht 50 %!^^
> 
> Ich behaupte man könnte sich das ganze Geld auszahlen lassen und in ner Lagerhalle deponieren ohne das dir der Staat etwas davon abzwackt!
> 
> ...


nach einer kurzen exkursion durchs I-Net muss ich dir recht geben...der Lottogewinn ist steuerfrei weil der Staat schon vor der Auszahlung ordentlich zuschlägt...das einzige was versteuert wird sind die Erträge aus Zinsen,Vermietungen,etc...
die Vermögenssteuer ist allerdings nur "schwebend unwirksam",sie kann jederzeit wieder eingeführt werden udn betrug glaub ich mal 34 %...
aber natürlich hast du recht, das der Staat beim Gewinn weder zuschlägt, noch das es 50 % waren....ich neig zu Übertreibungen...


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da 10 Millionen ja nicht gerade so viel sind um den rest des Lebens in sauss und brauss zu leben muss man das ganze wohl überdenken. [...]


Ich denk schon, daß sich mit ein paar Tausend E´s an Zinsen jeden Monat schon sehr gut leben läßt. Sicher, am Anfang wird man wohl etwas mehr raushauen, aber irgendwann haste dann erstmal alles was man wollte... was also danach noch kaufen? 
Vorausgesetzt man ist nicht irgendeine "Markenschlampe" die monatl. Tausende nur für die aktuellsten Klamotten ausgibt (die man eh nie alle anziehen wird) sollten die Ausgaben irgendwann auch stark zurück gehen.


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2009)

Urlaub. Gibt so ein paar Ziele wo ich in den nächsten Jahren hin wollte, das würde ich am Stück machen.

Mein privates Auto entsorgen. Polo 2 Fox kann man dann ja nicht mehr fahren, auch wenn der nur 1500km im Jahr bewegt wird. Dafür dann was kleines offenes. Tamsen ist ja gleich um die Ecke.

Wiesmann MF3 Roadster Cabrio den vielleicht.

Die restlichen 9,8 Millionen anlegen... Keine Ahnung...

Ach ja Klamotten nur vom Designer, die sind in Dublin billiger als bei uns Sachen von der Stange. Halt alle 2-3 Monate rüber jetten


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

jo stimmt,zum shoppen fliegt man dann natürlich nach Paris,London oder New York...aber das Geld muss dann natürlich gut angelegt sein...

schön übrigens auch zu lesen das viele ihre Eltern oder gemeinnützige Stiftungen in ihre Ausgaben mit eingeplant haben...
ich werde mögliche Gewinner natürlich auf das geschriebene hier im Forum aufmerksam machen


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2009)

Geizig wird man erst wenn man das Geld hat und man merkt das es immer weniger wird. Ich kauf jetzt schon 1 mal im Jahr shoppen in Dublin. 
Flug Hotel 100€ das Geld hat man aber schon bei zwei Hemden/Hosen wieder drin.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2009)

Ihr versteht schon was sauss und brauss ist. Dafür reichen 10 Millionen nie ein Leben lang.



Ich würde nicht einen Rappen spenden. Niemals. Alles meins.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich packe die 10 Millionen dann zu den anderen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ihr versteht schon was sauss und brauss ist. Dafür reichen 10 Millionen nie ein Leben lang.


Und was verstehst DU darunter? Jeden Tag mit mind. 20 Miet-Bunnys und einer Tonne Koks am Tisch wilde Partys feiern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann reichts sicher nicht.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wurde die Vermögenssteuer als solche nicht 1997 als Verfassungwidrig erklärt? Und ihr Steuersatz war sicherlich auch nicht 50 %!^^
> 
> Ich behaupte man könnte sich das ganze Geld auszahlen lassen und in ner Lagerhalle deponieren ohne das dir der Staat etwas davon abzwackt!
> 
> ...




Ich sag nur Abgeltungssteuer .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (17. Juli 2009)

1.	Job behalten
2.	nach Amsterdam fahren
3.	Koks und Nutten
4.	Job wegen Koks und Nutten verlieren
5.	Bikeladen aufmachen
6.	mich von der Gesellschaft gepflegt am allerwertesten lecken lassen


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2009)

ich würd mir niemals eine "villa" baun.
ich würde auch nie ein teures auto kaufen (zumindest nicht etwas ala porsche usw).


einen altbau in kreuzberg, mit dachterasse. und dann rein mit den kumpels, jedem ne etage. im keller einen proberaum, eine bar. dann unten einen großen laden, für das tattoostudio meines kumpels und unser label. platten, siebdruck, usw. vieleicht n kleines cafe. 

das wärs.

den rest einfach anlegen.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Abgeltungssteuer ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja,aber die Abgeltungssteuer schlägt auch nur bei den Zinsen und Dividenden zu...hab ich halt 25 % weniger Zinseinnahmen...


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bitte? Wie alt willst du denn werden? 100.000 Jahre? Und selbst dann könnte man mit dem Geld auskommen!^^
> 
> AUSSER:
> 
> Naja ok, wenn man sich dann noch einen BMW für Montags, einen Mercedes für Dienstags, einen Oldtimer für Samstags kauft, 5 Häuser (am besten noch die Jacksonvilla) usw dann geb ich dir Recht! Das Geld reicht definitiv nicht! oO





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, daß sich mit ein paar Tausend E´s an Zinsen jeden Monat schon sehr gut leben läßt. Sicher, am Anfang wird man wohl etwas mehr raushauen, aber irgendwann haste dann erstmal alles was man wollte... was also danach noch kaufen?
> Vorausgesetzt man ist nicht irgendeine "Markenschlampe" die monatl. Tausende nur für die aktuellsten Klamotten ausgibt (die man eh nie alle anziehen wird) sollten die Ausgaben irgendwann auch stark zurück gehen.


Quonix hat schon recht, 10 Millionen sind wirklich nicht allzu viel. Denkt dran, früher oder später hat man vermutlich Frau + Familie und wenn man sich entschlossen hat, nicht mehr zu arbeiten ist das Geld irgendwann einfach *plopp* weg. Wenn man daher langfristig geschickt anlegt und nebenbei auch noch ein Bisschen weiterarbeitet reicht das Geld bis zum Lebensende und man kann den Kindern auch noch was vererben, wenn man stirbt. Ich empfehle jedem mal ne Zinseszinsrechnung aufzustellen und zu schauen was man so an Geld braucht bis man 80 wird, vor allem zusammen mit Ehefrau + 2 Kinder. Da sieht man dann recht gut, dass 10 Millionen nicht so wahnsinnig viel sind wie es sich im ersten Moment anhört.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich packe die 10 Millionen dann zu den anderen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du auch?


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich würd erstma Schule fertig machen und was studieren ( am besten ne Brotlose Kunst  xD oder was lukratives )
Bis ich dann 25 oder so bin und mit dem Studium fertig bin, leg ich das Geld an, ungf mit der Verteilung von Noxiel ^^ .

und dann... puuh Sonne auffn Bauch und Bier in der Hand... so lässts sich Leben


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und was verstehst DU darunter? Jeden Tag mit mind. 20 Miet-Bunnys und einer Tonne Koks am Tisch wilde Partys feiern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So in etwa aber ohne Koks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aussder wäre dann das Haus schön teurer als 10 Millionen und ein Bugatti Veyron liegt zwar mit 10 Millione drin aber dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm...

1. Meiner Schwester ihr Studium durchfinanzieren, so dass sie sich keine Sorgen machen muss.
2. Sämtliche Schulden meiner Familie abbezahlen
3. Führerschein für alle Vehikel machen, die es so gibt
4. 5 Millionen spenden
5. Die restlichen 5 Millionen anlegen, so dass ich 10% Zinsen bekomme, damit ich auf dem Stand von claet bin (:>)
6. Abi fertigmachen, Totalverweigerer werden, 2 Jahre um die Welt reisen
7. Ein bodenständiges Studium mit Nebenjob durchmachen (Ich werd kein Schnösel :> Nie!)
8. Ein bodenständiges, sicheres Leben führen.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ja,aber die Abgeltungssteuer schlägt auch nur bei den Zinsen und Dividenden zu...hab ich halt 25 % weniger Zinseinnahmen...




bei 10 Millionen und den fiktiven 5% (!) ist das schon ne Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..aber, bei der Grössenordnung wären mir die auch Wurscht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: nach längerem träumen, bin ich doch zu dem Schluss gekommen 1 Mill. erstmal zu verprassen *größenwahn kommt*


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Quonix hat schon recht, 10 Millionen sind wirklich nicht allzu viel. Denkt dran, früher oder später hat man vermutlich Frau + Familie und wenn man sich entschlossen hat, nicht mehr zu arbeiten ist das Geld irgendwann einfach *plopp* weg. Wenn man daher langfristig geschickt anlegt und nebenbei auch noch ein Bisschen weiterarbeitet reicht das Geld bis zum Lebensende und man kann den Kindern auch noch was vererben, wenn man stirbt. Ich empfehle jedem mal ne Zinseszinsrechnung aufzustellen und zu schauen was man so an Geld braucht bis man 80 wird, vor allem zusammen mit Ehefrau + 2 Kinder. Da sieht man dann recht gut, dass 10 Millionen nicht so wahnsinnig viel sind wie es sich im ersten Moment anhört.




Rechne doch mal... 10Mio... du gibts meinetwegen 3000&#8364; pro Monat aus... dann reicht es immernoch für 277,7 Jahre!
10 Millionen können nur nicht ausreichen, wenn du ungebührlich viel ausgibst und dich der Dekadenz und dem Luxus hingibst... wenn du nicht vollkommen durchdrehst reicht das vollkommen aus für dein ganzes Leben und darüber hinaus!

(nach weiterer Rechnung, 10.000 pro Monat würden das Geld auch "nur" auf 83 Jahre (ab jetzt) drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich ich wäre 104 Jahre alt, wenn mir das Geld ausgehen würde...)

Wie du siehst, wenn man in einem... vertretbaren Rahmen bleibt (und keine Geldgeile Frau hat), reichen 10Mio vollkommen aus bis ans Lebensende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

jo,also zumindest 100 000 Euro würde ich echt auf den Kopf hauen und mich nach Herzenslust bedienen...dann erst würde die soziale Ebene angesteuert werden und dann das bodenständige...
ich wär ja schön blöd wenn ich nicht wenigstens ein Miniteil des Geldes einfach so verprassen würde.dann sind die 100 k weg...seis drum...hab ja dann noch 9,9 Mio Euronen...
hoffentlich vergess ich nicht bei all der Träumerei mein Schein abzugeben...*kleinen Zettel schreib*


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich denk mal so 250.000€ würd ich dem Tierheim bei mir in der Stadt schenken, dieses Jahr sind besonders viele Tiere abgegeben worden und die wissen kaum was sie machen sollen, da die spenden zurück gegangen sind.

Einen großteil würd ich natürlich ebenfalls anlegen. Wobei ich sagen muss, ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem Geld wirklich machen würde. Ich bin gesund, meine Familie ist gesund, meine Freunde sind gesund, und was ich wirklich brauchen könnte, kann man nicht mit Geld kaufen.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Rechne doch mal... 10Mio... du gibts meinetwegen 3000€ pro Monat aus... dann reicht es immernoch für 277,7 Jahre!
> 10 Millionen können nur nicht ausreichen, wenn du ungebührlich viel ausgibst und dich der Dekadenz und dem Luxus hingibst... wenn du nicht vollkommen durchdrehst reicht das vollkommen aus für dein ganzes Leben und darüber hinaus!
> 
> (nach weiterer Rechnung, 10.000 pro Monat würden das Geld auch "nur" auf 83 Jahre (ab jetzt) drücken
> ...


Naja, 10000 Euro klingen viel.
Aber Mensch gönnt sich halt gerne was wenn Geld da ist. 

Angenommen du kaufst ein großes Haus in einem schönen Vorort für deine Familie, natürlich nicht auf Pump sondern in Bar
500.000 weg 
Alle 3 Jahre ein neues, großes Auto
Jeweils 50.000 weg (ca., wenn nicht mehr)
Einmal im Jahr ne große Reise mit den Kindern
3 Wochen wasweißichwohin, nochmal paartausend Euronen pro Jahr
Dann gehen deine Kinner ins Studium, du finanzierst es, kostet auch satt Geld

usw usw ;D

Und das ist noch halbwegs klug gewirtschaftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Rechne doch mal... 10Mio... du gibts meinetwegen 3000€ pro Monat aus... dann reicht es immernoch für 277,7 Jahre!
> 10 Millionen können nur nicht ausreichen, wenn du ungebührlich viel ausgibst und dich der Dekadenz und dem Luxus hingibst... wenn du nicht vollkommen durchdrehst reicht das vollkommen aus für dein ganzes Leben und darüber hinaus!


An Luxus gewöhnt man sich schnell. Wenn man ne Lohnerhöhung bekommt gewöhnt man sich auch extrem schnell dran. Ebenso wird man sich extrem schnell dran gewöhnen, mehr auszugeben wenn man noch viel mehr hat als bis jetzt. Das ist ja eben genau das Problem, das die meisten Leute haben. Genau daher sollte man eben sein Geld so anlegen, dass man auf die Gewinne Zugriff hat, das eigentliche Kapital aber ruhen lässt.
Und je nach Kinderwunsch den man hat kann ich nur sagen: Kinder können recht schnell recht teuer werden. Schlussendlich möchte man ja auch, dass sie ne gesicherte Zukunft haben und von dem Geld profitieren können, das man gewonnen hat. Wenn ich einen Lottogewinn erhalten würde möchte ich, dass wenn ich sterbe auch dementsprechend Geld zum weitervererben da wäre, damit meine Kinder dann auch von dem Luxus profitieren könnten. Ich persönlich bin kein Mensch der Yacht, Ferrari und Villa braucht. Mir reicht ehrlich gesagt ne normale Durchschnittswohnung mit nem Auto das fahren kann und nicht besonders aussieht vollkommen aus. Wenn ich dafür wüsste, dass meine Kinder gut versorgt sind wenn ich sterbe wärs mir das allemal wert. Das ist halt alles ne Frage der persönlichen Einstellung. Gibt auch Leute die sehn das total anders. Soll jeder mit dem Geld machen, was er will. Nur zeigt halt die Erfahrung, dass die Leute die sich vorher längerfristige Gedanken über das Geld gemacht haben auch in 30 Jahren noch von ihrem Gewinn profitieren und die Leute, die nicht sonderlich weit in die Zukunft schauen nur ne relativ kurze Zeitspanne davon "besser leben".
Ansonsten natürlich wenn man vor hat kinderlos zu bleiben kann man das Geld auch locker verprassen und in Saus und Braus leben wenn man will. Mein Ding wär das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm ich denk mal so 250.000€ würd ich dem Tierheim bei mir in der Stadt schenken, dieses Jahr sind besonders viele Tiere abgegeben worden und die wissen kaum was sie machen sollen, da die spenden zurück gegangen sind.



Stimmt - das hab ich vergessen *schäm * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nach einer kurzen exkursion durchs I-Net muss ich dir recht geben......ich neig zu Übertreibungen...



Alter Panikverbreiter! XD Ich wäre ja nicht so hochgeschreckt wenn du den Gewinn nicht gleich auf ein minimum reduziert hättest. Ich will ja dann schließlich auch was davon haben, wenn ich dann gewonnen hab1 *g*



Winipek schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Abgeltungssteuer ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag nur "Bahnhof" und "Kuckucksuhr"! 

Nein ganz ehrlich! Egal was durch die Presse geschmiert wird, man sollte sich erstmal mit dem Thema befassen!



Davatar schrieb:


> Quonix hat schon recht, 10 Millionen sind wirklich nicht allzu viel. Denkt dran, früher oder später hat man vermutlich Frauen + Familie und wenn man sich entschlossen hat, nicht mehr zu arbeiten ist das Geld irgendwann einfach *plopp* weg. Wenn man daher langfristig geschickt anlegt und nebenbei auch noch ein Bisschen weiterarbeitet reicht das Geld bis zum Lebensende und man kann den Kindern auch noch was vererben, wenn man stirbt. Ich empfehle jedem mal ne Zinseszinsrechnung aufzustellen und zu schauen was man so an Geld braucht bis man 80 wird, vor allem zusammen mit Ehefrau + 2 Kinder. Da sieht man dann recht gut, dass 10 Millionen nicht so wahnsinnig viel sind wie es sich im ersten Moment anhört.



So? Gehen wir mal von nem 20-jährigen aus. Bis 80 hat er also noch 60 Jahre. Ach komm! Der wird Hundert! Junge Frauen und gesunde Ernährung sowie viel Spaß halten jung! Also hat er noch 80 Jahre!^^ 

Dann teilen wir die 10 Millionen durch 80, er hat pro Jahr 125000 Euro zur Verfügung! Das sind monatlich zirca 10.400,- Euro. 

Das ganze ist jetzt bis 100 gerechnet und nur das Kapital was er besitzt. Also ohne Abzüge weil es ja momentan keine Vermögenssteuer auf Bargeld gibt. Jetzt legt er es noch an und selbst wenn er für den Zins Abgeltungssteuer bezahlen muß, so hat er noch MEHR zur Verfügung! Dabei sei gesagt, wenn man sich eine Haus kauft fällt zwar Kapital weg, dafür aber auch die Miete die monatlich bezahlt werden muß. Da er ja keinen Kredit aufnehmen muß, bedeutet das auch keine langfristige Zinsenzahlung.

Also wenn ihr mit dem Geld nicht auskommen würdet, dann ist euch nicht mehr zu helfen!^^

edith: Ah^^ Wie ich grad sehe würde es mir und Selor reichen! oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte natürlich nicht sagen, dass man es nicht anlegen sollte oder so...
Aber das Geld reicht selbst mit Familie locker aus...

Ich schrieb ja, wenn man sich nicht im Luxus verhängt... wenn man natürlich anfängt immer größeres, immer öfter zu kaufen, dann ist klar das es schneller weg ist aber ich weiß für mich das ich NIEMALS im Leben für 10.000 &#8364; Pro Monat hinwegkommen könnte, weil ich absolut garnicht weiß was ich mir alles kaufen soll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wird sogar noch mehr übrig bleiben, da ich eh nicht soviel Ausgebe und es reicht noch mehr... ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt ^^


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juli 2009)

Kurz und knackig:

Anlegen, weiterhin die Uni besuchen und von den Zinsen leben.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich bin gesund, meine Familie ist gesund, meine Freunde sind gesund, und was ich wirklich brauchen könnte, kann man nicht mit Geld kaufen.


mmmmh,sehr gut,bei all den Fantastereien und Berechnungen hälst du mir tatsächlich das wichtigste vor Augen...danke...man kann auch ohne Geld glücklich werden.das sollte am Rande auch mal erwähnt werden


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Ok anders: Nehmen wir an, mein Geld reicht bis 100 und dann hab ich noch nen Restbestand von...keine Ahnung sagen wir mal 1 Million.
Jetzt sterbe ich, hatte 2 Kinder, ev ist meine Frau auch schon tot also gibts 500'000 pro Kind. Die können sich davon ein Haus kaufen, fertig.

Hab ich aber nun mein Leben lang vernünftig angelegt hab ich am Schluss u.U. immernoch die 10 Millionen. Nun sterbe ich wie im oberen Szenario, gibt pro Kind 5 Millionen, je nach Lebensart der Kinder haben die dann die ähnliche Möglichkeiten wie ich hatte und so könnte ich persönlich mit gutem Gewissen sterben, da nicht nur ich was von dem Geld hatte sondern meine ganze Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> edith: Ah^^ Wie ich grad sehe würde es mir und Selor reichen! oO


nein mir würde es auch reichen...


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2009)

Natürlich kann man auch ohne Geld glücklich sein,keine Frage..
Aber (es gibt immer ein aber :>) mit Geld ist man einfach Sorgenfreier.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2009)

Ganz ohne Geld kann man ganz sicher nicht glücklich werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch ohne Geld glücklich sein,keine Frage..
> Aber (es gibt immer ein aber :>) mit Geld ist man einfach Sorgenfreier.


auch das will ich nicht auschliessen,aber was nützen mir 10 Mio wenn ich todkrank bin und an einem Krebsleiden in 6 Monaten sterbe?oder ich durch einen Unfall z.B. erblinde?


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

10 mio würden wohl nicht lange reichen .. 

wisst ihr was ne ordentliche yacht kostet???


----------



## Vanth1 (17. Juli 2009)

Erstmal würd ich etwas meinen eltern abgeben,dafür das sie mich die jahre dulden mussten ^^

dan ein großen teilo anlegen,arbeiten würd ich trotzdem  glaub ich.
Und dan noch bisschen ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2009)

Was ich vergessen hab, einen Regenschirm kaufen... Aber nicht irgendeinen, sondern einen der Regen ab hält... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich besitze keinen Regenschirm... und hab keine Jacke... und draußen ist Weltuntergang...


Also bei 10 Millionen. 5 Millionen in Aktien, 5 fest Anlegen und man kann auch seine Frau und 11 Kinder durchfüttern. Was halt wichtig ist, nicht total ausrasten. Also dann würde meine Familienplanung glaube ich auch anders aussehen. Mit 30 Anfangen und dann mal sehen wie viele man zusammen bekommt. 


Aber Lotto ist sowieso eine Sondersteuer für Leute die Schlecht in Mathe sind. Das einzige Problem was ich damit bekommen könnte, ist wenn meine Kollegen gewinnen würden, die würden alle sofort Kündigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich als einzig normaler hier in diesem Irrenhaus...


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Was ich vergessen hab, einen Regenschirm kaufen... Aber nicht irgendeinen, sondern einen der Regen ab hält...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o_O Du besitzt weder Regenschirm noch Jacke? Was machst Du überhaupt im Winter wenns kalt ist?


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2009)

Ich laufe im Winter auch mit Tshirt rum O_o


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2009)

Also bis -10 geht T-Shirt noch ohne Probleme. Jack hab ich, bin nur heute morgen etwas verpeilt gewesen.

Hab sogar nen Regenschirm hier von der Tochter des Chefs (die ist so etwas Goth und sieht voll süß aus), der ist aber aus Spitze.


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

Ich wüsste überhaupt nicht, was ich mit dem Geld anfangen sollte...

Villeicht auswandern?


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein mir würde es auch reichen...



Ich sagte: Selor und mir! Uns! Nicht: Es reicht für drei!!

Ausser natürlich DU gewinnst, dann könnten sich Selor und ich auch dazu überreden lassen, das wir es durch drei teilen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ausser natürlich DU gewinnst, dann könnten sich Selor und ich auch dazu überreden lassen, das wir es durch drei teilen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja ^^ Da bin ich eindeutig dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde das Geld anlegen und mich irgendeinem teuren Hobby widmen.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und ich als einzig normaler hier in diesem Irrenhaus...





Nofel schrieb:


> (die ist so etwas Goth und sieht voll süß aus)





Nofel schrieb:


> einzig normaler hier





Nofel schrieb:


> Goth und süß



:>
Du hast Mitteilungsdrang über deinen Arbeitsplatz wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2009)

Immer wenn ich
-alleine in der IT sitze
-Freitags ist
-nur klein Kram kommt
-die Leute scheiß Laune haben
und all das ist heute mal wieder...

PS. und die sieht richtig heiß aus... So richtig. Wäre ich nicht vergeben, ich würde schwach werden, aber so schmachte ich nur. Bei 10Millionen konnte man die sich aber bestimmt als Konkubine nehmen, oder? Wie füllt man noch mal einen Lottoschein aus.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das hat in Bad Santa auch nicht geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist denn Bad Santa?


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ist denn Bad Santa?


ein Film


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Ich vermute ein Film... mit diesem Bärtigen Hackfressenex von Angelina Jolie...


----------



## Florreng (17. Juli 2009)

10 mio wären mir mehr als genug... überlegt mal anders rum, wie lange muss man arbeiten um 10 millionen zu verdienen

das ganze würde ich konservativ anlegen und von den zinsen leben... ich habe genügend hobbys damits nicht langweilig wird


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> PS. und die sieht richtig heiß aus... So richtig. Wäre ich nicht vergeben, ich würde schwach werden, aber so schmachte ich nur. Bei 10Millionen konnte man die sich aber bestimmt als Konkubine nehmen, oder? Wie füllt man noch mal einen Lottoschein aus.



Wenn es nicht gegen sämtliche Regeln verstoßen würde, dann würd ich sagen:

WIR WOLLEN JETZT ENDLICH EIN BILD VON IHR SEHEN!!!!

Aber sowas macht man nicht! Bilder von Personen ins Netz zu stellen ohne das sie es wissen... auch wenn es uns und deine (dann)Ex sicher interessieren würde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Oh man... ich dachte Lottospielen sei viel teurer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Florreng schrieb:


> 10 mio wären mir mehr als genug... überlegt mal anders rum, wie lange muss man arbeiten um 10 millionen zu verdienen


200 Jahre und acht Monate wenn ich nichts ausgebe. Und ich dachte schon ich würde mächtig gut verdienen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (17. Juli 2009)

9,5 Mio's würde ich sicher Anlegen, ergo Zinsen pro Monat!
500.000 würde ich für meinen Lebensstandard ausgeben. Haus, Einrichtung, Auto etc.
Familie & meine Verlobte würde auch nicht zu kurz kommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem würde ich weiterarbeiten(1/2 Tags) & mir nen geiles Hobby suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juli 2009)

erstmal ne schöne fette anlage kaufen, dan ein haus irgent wo in der pampa und dan von den zinsen leben.....


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Als Kind hab ich immer davon geträumt nen ganzen Lastwagen von diesen runden Kaugummis zu haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann drin schwimmen zu gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas könnt man von 10 Millionen natürlich auch kaufen ^^


----------



## Meriane (17. Juli 2009)

Erstmal würd ich einen Teil für ein großes Haus ausgeben, aber keine Villa...
Dann würd ich in die Flugschule und meinen Segelflugzeugführerschein  fertig machen, und dann Motorflugzeug danach. Dann kauf ich mir noch ne gute Maschine und nen eigenen Flugplatz :>
Der Rest wird angelegt, sodass ich von den Zinsen +immer einem Teil des Restes leben kann.
Dazu kommen noch viele Kleinigkeiten, wobei ich aber darauf achte nicht zu viel auszugeben


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 200 Jahre und acht Monate wenn ich nichts ausgebe. Und ich dachte schon ich würde mächtig gut verdienen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn sowohl du als auch ich richtig gerechnet hab verdienst du auch ziemlich gut, egal ob das brutto oder netto is xD

ich muss mit meinem momentanen erbärmlichen azubi-/studentengehalt sage und schreibe 16666,66 Jahre arbeiten *lach*


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> momentanen erbärmlichen azubi-/studentengehalt sage und schreibe 16666,66 Jahre arbeiten *lach*


Ging mir als Student nicht anders, jobben in einer Kartonfabrik gehörte ganauso dazu wie Pizza ausfahren *schüttel*. Aber man weiss ja wofür man es getan hat. *g

10 Millionen, joa, das wärs. *träum*


----------



## Nimmue (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde endlich nach Neuseeland auswandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher natürlich nen langen Urlaub mit der Familie (oder zwei, weil einige kaum zusammen in Urlaub würden^^)


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

keinem isses aufgefallen was mir grade aufgefallen is -.-

ich muss natürlich keine 16.000 JAHRE arbeiten, sondern monate xD
sonst würde ich nur 50€ im Monat verdienen, bin doch kein chinese *g*

und ich hab mal meine gesamteinnahmen verrechnet, da muss ich innerhin nur ca 800 Jahre Arbeiten
*puh* schwein gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da noch einen Traum... 
Ein Produktionsmodell eines Typ 6 Shuttles im Garten oder der Garage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab es glaube ich letztens eines für 100.000$


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Juli 2009)

Also wenn wir schon bei Träumen sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätt da gern noch neue Möbel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...dazu ein Haus im passenden Stil...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ums abzurunden noch ein entsprechendes Auto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm... ich sollte wirklich mal Lotto spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (17. Juli 2009)

Ich würde das ganze Geld an nem' Obdachlosen abgeben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Man stelle sich also vor, man sitzt in einem Zug der die Strecke von Berlin nach München zurücklegt. Irgendwo auf dieser Strecke befindet sich ein Besenstiel und ihr als Insasse habt bei verbundenen Augen die einmalige Chance diesen Besenstiel mit einem Ein-Euro-Stück zu treffen.
> 
> Trefft ihr den Besenstiel gewinnt ihr auch beim Lotto den Jackpot.



Na viel Spass, wenn das Zugfenster zu ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2009)

_Aufjeden Fall einen Großteil des Geldes anlegen..

..nach Australien auswandern..

...dort Haus / Loft kaufen..

..einrichten..

..Sachen die man so brauch kaufen (Auto,Klamotten,ect)..

..zurücklehnen und das Leben genießen.._


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

wen ich das geld hätte würde ich garnichts mehr machen nur noch chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrianos (17. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> wen ich das geld hätte würde ich garnichts mehr machen nur noch chillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo würde ich auch machen und bescheiden weiterleben, ich brauch kein großes Haus oder Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> wen ich das geld hätte würde ich garnichts mehr machen nur noch chillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja wenn man nur nix tut fühlt man sich aber irgendwann scheiße...ich weiß das, hab seit 3 Tagen nix gemacht -.-


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja wenn man nur nix tut fühlt man sich aber irgendwann scheiße...ich weiß das, hab seit 3 Tagen nix gemacht -.-



Jo, zumindestens irgend einen Job machen, auch wenn er schlecht bezahlt ist. Hauptsache man hat Spaß dran und was zu tun.


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jo, zumindestens irgend einen Job machen, auch wenn er schlecht bezahlt ist. Hauptsache man hat Spaß dran und was zu tun.



wen ich spaß haben will zogge ich WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jo, zumindestens irgend einen Job machen, auch wenn er schlecht bezahlt ist. Hauptsache man hat Spaß dran und was zu tun.


Jep, genau das...morgen mal bei nen paar Zeitarbeitsfirmen anrufen, brauch was für den Rest der Ferien -.-



izabul schrieb:


> wen ich spaß haben will zogge ich WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du nur WoW zockst wirds langweilig

Bzw wirds eh, deswegen hab ich aufgehört


Aber BTT please, sonst is hier bald zu.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> wen ich spaß haben will zogge ich WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du den ganzen Tag WoW zockst, sagen wir 2 Monate lang, dann hast du keinen Bock mehr :-O


B2T: Ich würde eine Bar eröffnen, mit Billardtischen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wenn du den ganzen Tag WoW zockst, sagen wir 2 Monate lang, dann hast du keinen Bock mehr :-O



Ausseer er ist wow süchtig


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Ich kaufe mir den Weltfrieden!


----------



## Thront (18. Juli 2009)

ich würde alle meine freunde zum eisessen einladen.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir den Weltfrieden!


Damit hat sich Amerika über 11 Billionen Dollar Schulden gemacht und es trotzdem nicht geschafft, also vergiss es :>


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit hat sich Amerika über 11 Billionen Dollar Schulden gemacht und es trotzdem nicht geschafft, also vergiss es :>



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich würde mir auch noch ne Bäckerei kaufen


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

11 Billionen? What the hell, gibts überhaupt soviel Geld auf der Welt O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2009)

Frage ist jetzt nur ob es "Deutsche" Billionen sind oder "Amerikanische"... die da drüben zählen nämlich nicht Millionen -> Milliarden sondern Millions -> Billions 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> 11 Billionen? What the hell, gibts überhaupt soviel Geld auf der Welt O_o


Nein, deswegen ist das amerikanische Währungssystem auch nur noch ein zu stark aufgeblasener Ballon, der jeden Moment platzen kann.
Obama hat das auch schon erkannt und macht jetzt immer noch mehr Schulden *g*



Selor schrieb:


> Frage ist jetzt nur ob es "Deutsche" Billionen sind oder "Amerikanische"... die da drüben zählen nämlich nicht Millionen -> Milliarden sondern Millions -> Billions
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deutsche Billionen
Die ganz große Zahl ;D


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

11000000000000 Dollar/Euro/welche Währung das auch immer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joah, ziemlich große Zahl ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Juli 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganze Geld an nem' Obdachlosen abgeben.



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (19. Juli 2009)

Und wurde der Jackpot gestern geknackt? oder darf man sich ab mittwoch über mehr freuen?^^


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2009)

ich hab ihn jedenfalls net geknackt(((
naja,hol ich mir Mittwoch ca.13 Mio,oder ist das noch mehr?je höher der Jackpot desto mehr Spieler desto höher der nächste Jackpot wenn nicht geknackt wurde...
yeah ich glaub ich hab die letzte Zahl von Spiel 77...jawoll 2,50 gewinn...den gewinn nnutz ich mit zur Finanzierung meines nächsten lottoscheins am Mittwodch wo ich mir dann endgültig den Pott hole...


----------



## dalai (19. Juli 2009)

In US-$ umwechseln, nach Las Vegas fliegen, eine Waffe kaufen, das ganze Gel dinnert wenigen Tagen in Casinos verspielen, die Waffe brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juli 2009)

Also der Jackpot ist geknackt! 

Er wurde anscheinend von einer Tippgemeinschaft geknackt von denen jetzt jeder so um die 3,4 Millionen erhält. 6 Richtige ohne Superzahl gabs auch ein paar mal und die erhalten pro 6 Richtige 371.000 Euro.

Schade! Ich hätte gern Mittwoch nochmal um ihn gespielt! *g*


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch einen Traum...
> Ein Produktionsmodell eines Typ 6 Shuttles im Garten oder der Garage
> 
> 
> ...


Ach mit nem Schweissbrenner, nem Klumpen Stahl, 200 Barbiepuppen (Plastik), Farbe und genug Zeit kannst Du Dir das selber basteln Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja wenn man nur nix tut fühlt man sich aber irgendwann scheiße...ich weiß das, hab seit 3 Tagen nix gemacht -.-


Wau 3 ganze Tage und Du lebst noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juli 2009)

Also der erste Traum den ich mir verwirklichen würde sieht man hier: http://www.huegelhaus.ch/Showroom.html


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2009)

Um mal einen kuscheligen Link zu den Schulden der US-Regierung zu liefern:

23 Billionen Dollar gegen die Krise?


----------



## Eisenschmieder (26. Juli 2009)

hm,
ich würde warscheinlich mir ne hübsche große wohnung suchen mit meinem kumpel da reinziehen und hin und wieder mir was tolles gönnen...
den rest anlegen und wenn familie was brauch dann würd ich da natürlich aushelfen...
reichen sagen wir 8 millionen öhre für sone kleine insel in der karibik wie johnny depp eine hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (27. Juli 2009)

Ich würde aufhören in WoW zu Botten und Gold zu verkaufen. Meine Rechner verkaufen und dann gaaanz balante ein neues Domizil suchen für Frau Kind und den Rest des Haarems.

Naja, ich würde auch sehen das ich einen beruf nach gehe der mir Spaß macht. Ich bin eigentlich ein schlechter Handwerker das problem ist.. ich arbeite aber Praktisch gerne.

Also wäre das evtl eine Konstelation für mich:

Eigene Firma für Webdesinge im Bereich der schnäppchen Jäger. ( Also viele kleine Jobs ).
dazu mein eigenes Gehäuse Label, wie Alienware nur exclusiver.

Ansonsten denke cih das ich mich schon von Geld verderben lassen würde. Aber meine Frau wird mich schon bremsen.

Meiner Tochter gebe ich eine Ehmalige Boxerin oder Thaiboxerin zur Seite die jeden Kerl der sie anmacht erstmal zeigt das Saw1-3 nur der anfang war.
Wenn er dannach immer noch bereit ist sie kennen zu lernen... ach glaube ich nicht das er das noch will ^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Juli 2009)

Oha was würde ich damit anstellen eine sehr Gute Frage?

Haus + grundstück kaufen sowas nettes hier in Oberbayern einen Hof eventuell.(Platz für die ganze familie+anhang)
Selbstständig machen (wobei das eher nur zum schein ist den arbeiten werde ich nur dann wenn ich will)
Anlegen in erneuerbarer Energien (so sicher wie das Armen in der kirche)
Was übrig bleibt werde ich verteilt übers jahr dann nach Luxenburg oder Monaco bringen.(wäre ja noch schöner das ich Deutschland die hälfte gebe)(endlich mal den Spruch Wörtlich nehmen was kanst du für dein Land tun muhahahah,ich kan eins tun euch prellen was geht so wie ihr es die ganze Zeit mit mir macht)


Hach das wäre alles so schön(aber auch streßig wenn ich das so lese) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Was übrig bleibt werde ich verteilt übers jahr dann nach Luxenburg oder Monaco bringen.(wäre ja noch schöner das ich Deutschland die hälfte gebe)(endlich mal den Spruch Wörtlich nehmen was kanst du für dein Land tun muhahahah,ich kan eins tun euch prellen was geht so wie ihr es die ganze Zeit mit mir macht)


Streich mal Luxembourg... lange können die sich nimmer gegen die EU wehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Was übrig bleibt werde ich verteilt übers jahr dann nach Luxenburg oder Monaco bringen.(wäre ja noch schöner das ich Deutschland die hälfte gebe)(endlich mal den Spruch Wörtlich nehmen was kanst du für dein Land tun muhahahah,ich kan eins tun euch prellen was geht so wie ihr es die ganze Zeit mit mir macht)


An Deutschland musst Du gar nichts abgeben. Wenns in der Lotterie heisst, dass Du 10 Millionen € gewinnst, dann gewinnst Du auch 10 Millionen € ohne dem Staat was dafür abgeben zu müssen. Das tut die Lotteriegeselltschaft bereits für Dich, bevor sie Dir den Gewinn auszahlt und Du bekommst die vollen 10 Millionen €.


----------



## Independent (27. Juli 2009)

Was ich machen würde? Ich hätte nicht lange Spaß am Geld, aber mein Lebenstraum wäre erfüllt:

Villa in Beverly Hills
Drogenpartys 
Orgien mit P*rnodarstellerinnen 
Drogenpartys mit Orgien mit P*rnodarstellerinnen
Eigene Adultfilm-Produktion
Metallica als Hausband


Living like a Rockstar..alles andere ist langweilig.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Du hast Blackjack und Nutten vergessen ;]

Ich würde mir ne richtig geile Bude organisieren, dauerhaft studieren und permanent Party machen und irgendwelchen mist machen!
Nen Ford GT 40 wär doch mal was geiles..


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Die Chance von einen Meteoriten erschlagen zu werden ist größer als im Lotto zu gewinnen.

Ich würde mir von dem Geld ein schickes Auto, ein großes Haus kaufen und den Rest einfach sparen.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Was ich machen würde? Ich hätte nicht lange Spaß am Geld, aber mein Lebenstraum wäre erfüllt:
> 
> Villa in Beverly Hills
> Drogenpartys
> ...


astrein,allein die Frage bleibt was eher zu Ende ist...das Geld oder dein Leben....müsste man auf ein Versuch ankommen lassen...


----------



## Minati (28. Juli 2009)

- schulden begleichen
- einen teil meinen eltern geben, so dass sie sich ein häuschen mit allem drum und dran kaufen können
- meinen großeltern was abgeben, damit die nochmal ne reise machen können
- meinen job kündigen
- ne lange reise machen
- geld anlegen
- nen job suchen, der mir auch wirklich spaß macht
- meine tattooträume erfüllen :-)


----------



## Alohajoe (28. Juli 2009)

- ein Haus kaufen für mich, meine Freundin und unsere Kinder
- ein Haus kaufen für meine Eltern + Großeltern
- zwei schicke Autos kaufen (vielleicht nen schicken RS4 als Familienkutsche, und noch irgendwas anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- zwei Top-Rechner für mich und meine Freundin kaufen, damit auch alle Spiele flüssig laufen
- Rest anlegen und von den Zinsen leben


edit: wär ich Single, würde es wohl auch eher auf Autos, Blackjack und Nutten hinauslaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw. das was Independent schrieb


----------



## Martel (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich schon immer lese! Hauskaufen Hauskaufen!


Nur ein Haus... Hallo MC Fly, 10 Milionen. Warum nur ein Haus ! Warum nur ein Auto ;-) Seit mal kreativ.

1 Haus Spanien , 1 Haus Malediven dazu irgendwo eine Berghütte. Also Warm, Wärmer, und mal Arschkalt. Dann aber nicht einfach teure Kaufen etwas knapsen und den rest des Lebens mit meinen 4 Autos genießen...

Dicken Passat mit voll Austattung / Familien Touren

einmal den opel Amper oder wie der heißt. 

und mal sehen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Villa, lebenslanger strom/gas/wasserunterhalt, ein wenig fuer futter aufsparen xD
Dann Top Modern Pc, ne menge spiele und ein Bestmoegliche wirtschaftsausbildung finanzieren. ein wenig spenden.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer lese! Hauskaufen Hauskaufen!
> 
> 
> Nur ein Haus... Hallo MC Fly, 10 Milionen. Warum nur ein Haus ! Warum nur ein Auto ;-) Seit mal kreativ.
> ...


Gibt halt Häuser und Häuser...

Günstige Häuser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder 2003 konnte man zB Madonnas Villa für 10 Millionen kaufen.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir einen richtigen teuren Flügel kaufen, Gitarre, Bass, und sonstige Instrumente, die mich interessieren/die ich spiele... die alte Wohnung aus der ich ausziehen musste (nostalgie undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Ultra-high-end-porno-pc mit bester hardware + soundkarte zum musik aufnehmen... Den rest würd ich sparen, achja und evtll. noch Auto/Motorrad.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Was ich machen würde? Ich hätte nicht lange Spaß am Geld, aber mein Lebenstraum wäre erfüllt:
> 
> Villa in Beverly Hills
> Drogenpartys
> ...



da gibts aber auch billigere methoden abzukratzen bzw. in ne suchtklinik zu kommen, da gibt das geld doch lieber für was sinnvolles aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Made me Laugh xD


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir ein Erdbeereis kaufen


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

Stárfórcé1990 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein Erdbeereis kaufen




ha..haha..kuul


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

Ein geiles Haus in L.A 

3-4 hübsche Wägelchen vor der Tür....riesen Pool Garten ^^


Und denn Rest würde ich sparen....und ne Sommerwohnung in der Karibik


Ahhhhh...*schwärm*


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich wie verschwenderisch die Leute leben, die behaupten, 10 Mill. reichen nicht. *g*
Das erste Beispiel mit den 4,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 % Zinsen war schon recht gut. Auch wenn man realistisch betrachten muss, dass der Lottogewinn vielleicht Steuerfrei ist, die Verzinsung ist es nicht.

Aber nehmt das einfach mal als Beispiel. 1 Millionen zum Verkloppen - 9 Millionen angelegt, das es 4,5 % Jahreszins bringt. Das sind 405.000 Euro im Jahr. An dem Punkt muss ich gestehen, dass ich von den Steuern nicht soviel Plan habe *g* Ich geh deshalb einfach mal von 50% Abzug aus. Bleiben 202.500 Euro im Jahr - das auf 12 Monate sind 16.875 Euro im Monat ... wer damit nicht auskommt hatte vorher nen verdammt geilen Job oder sieht 10 Millionen als Taschengeld an. *g*

Der Größte Fehler den Lottomillionäre wohl machen, sind Anschaffungen mit extremen Nebenkosten. Wer sich gleich nen Jet und/oder ne Yacht kauft, hat sicher ignoriert, dass da locker mal 100.000 Euro und mehr im Jahr für den Unterhalt drauf gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

oder wirst Schauspieler 500.000 $ sind mindesten drin ( wenn der Film gut wird...und du dein Geld wert bist natürlich)


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber nehmt das einfach mal als Beispiel. 1 Millionen zum Verkloppen - 9 Millionen angelegt, das es 4,5 % Jahreszins bringt. Das sind 405.000 Euro im Jahr. An dem Punkt muss ich gestehen, dass ich von den Steuern nicht soviel Plan habe *g* Ich geh deshalb einfach mal von 50% Abzug aus. Bleiben 202.500 Euro im Jahr - das auf 12 Monate sind 16.875 Euro im Monat ... wer damit nicht auskommt hatte vorher nen verdammt geilen Job oder sieht 10 Millionen als Taschengeld an. *g*


Hey, es lebt halt nicht jeder am Existenzminimum wie gewisse Moderatoren von irgendwelchen Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> oder wirst Schauspieler 500.000 $ sind mindesten drin ( wenn der Film gut wird...und du dein Geld wert bist natürlich)


Damit man 500.000$ Gage bekommt muss man schon ein verdammt guter Schauspieler sein o.0
Meinst du die vllt. 50-70 "großen" Hollywoodschauspieler sind nicht das beste vom besten, was es an Schauspielern gibt? (Mit Ausnahme der Theaterschauspieler, da gibts auch Riesentalente)



Davatar schrieb:


> Hey, es lebt halt nicht jeder am Existenzminimum wie gewisse Moderatoren von irgendwelchen Foren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tolle Anspielung, aber er ist ja auch noch in soner blöden Redaktion am Arbeiten, und da ist er ja langweiligerweise nicht mal Schreibsklave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (30. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir...

1. Meinen Traumwagen, einen Mercedes S 65 Amg für etwa 250.000 Euro zulegen

2. 9 Millionen Euro anlegen, und monatlich von den Zinsen leben zu können

3. 250.000 Euro für iwas rausschmeißen

4. 500.000 Euro für einen guten Zweck spenden 

5. Ganz normal mein Abi weitermachen


----------



## Shargath (30. Juli 2009)

ich würde garnicht dazu kommen mir irgendwas zu kaufen da ich sicherlich an nem herzinfakt sterben würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Shargath schrieb:


> ich würde garnicht dazu kommen mir irgendwas zu kaufen da ich sicherlich an nem herzinfakt sterben würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uh sag sowas nicht...
Mir wurde mal im Statistikunterricht ein Zeitungsartikel vorgelegt. Da hat ein Lottogewinner den Jackpot geknackt und wurde auf dem Weg zu Annahmestelle von nem Auto überfahren. Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie niedrig die Chance ist, dass sowas passiert und dennoch ists vorgekommen ^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. Juli 2009)

*Guten Tag,*

*hier ist nun meine Meinung evtl. Lebensstyle mit den 10M ...:*

*Ich würde normal weiter Leben, nur ein bisschen Aufgedreht und zwar...*

*Eine gute Wohnung, das für jeden genug Platz ist...*

*Ein schönes Familienauto, womit man jeden mitnehemn kann, nicht wie mit einem Porsche wo nur etwa 4 Leute reinpassen ... !*

*Meinen Job/Arbeit würde ich niemals Kündigen ... !*

*Ich würde dann meine Kinder und meine Frau manchmal Überraschungen machen ... !*

*Aber von manchen zu hören...:*

*"Ich kündige mein Job, Ich kauf mir ne grooooßeeee Villa...."*

*Ist erbärmlich ... !*


*Doch das wichtigste...:*


*Wenn Ihr in Lotto gewinnt, steht doch ob Ihr in die Zeitung wollt falls Ihr gewinnt ... ?*

*Kreuzt es nicht An! Nie! Ansonsten ist euer Leben futsch!*

*Einmal ist eine Oma gestorben, sie hatte Lotto gewonnen, wollte ins Zeitung und schwupp ... !*

*Nächsten Tag lag Ihr Kopf auf dem Boden und das Geld war weg ... !*



*Naja... Ihr Leben wäre ja sowieos bald zuende ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



*Mit freund... HaMsa!*​


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2009)

Good bye Germany sagen, und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. Juli 2009)

ich würde mir divinty 2: ego draconis kaufen.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

*Eine gute Wohnung, das für jeden genug Platz ist...
Das geht auch ohne im Lotto zu gewinnen...*

*Ein schönes Familienauto, womit man jeden mitnehemn kann, nicht wie mit einem Porsche wo nur etwa 4 Leute reinpassen ... !
Wozu Lottogewinn, einen Nicht-Porsche kann man sich auch im normalen Leben leisten. *g*

*Ich würde dann meine Kinder und meine Frau manchmal Überraschungen machen ... !
Deine arme Familie, bekommen die nie eine Überraschung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

*Kreuzt es nicht An! Nie! Ansonsten ist euer Leben futsch!*
*Einmal ist eine Oma gestorben, sie hatte Lotto gewonnen, wollte ins Zeitung und schwupp ... !*
*Nächsten Tag lag Ihr Kopf auf dem Boden und das Geld war weg ... !*
*Wo hast du das denn gesehen, gehört, gelesen?*


----------



## Ascalonier (30. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm ich denk mal so 250.000€ würd ich dem Tierheim bei mir in der Stadt schenken, dieses Jahr sind besonders viele Tiere abgegeben worden und die wissen kaum was sie machen




wie naiv,


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (31. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mir nen 10 millionen euro teuren johhny bauen der 1 kilometer lang ist und bis an mein lebensende (wird dann recht schnell soweit sein) nur noch rauchen. vllt auch nur für eine million und den rest spenden.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (31. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer lese! Hauskaufen Hauskaufen!
> 
> 
> Nur ein Haus... Hallo MC Fly, 10 Milionen. Warum nur ein Haus ! Warum nur ein Auto ;-) Seit mal kreativ.
> ...



und deswegen basiert die welt gesellschaft nur auf ausbeutung...so mal am rande^^.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> und deswegen basiert die welt gesellschaft nur auf ausbeutung...so mal am rande^^.


Und für dein Gras werden keine Leute geschunden?

Aber bitte, das sind nicht alles jamaicanische Rastafari, die neben ihrem Gemüse im Garten nen Hektar Graspflanzen haben ;D


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (31. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und für dein Gras werden keine Leute geschunden?
> 
> Aber bitte, das sind nicht alles jamaicanische Rastafari, die neben ihrem Gemüse im Garten nen Hektar Graspflanzen haben ;D



darauf würde ich selbstredent achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eventuell kauf ich mir halt selbst eine plantage und der gärtner kriegt die übrig gebliebene ernte nach meinem tot^^...klingt doch fair oder?


----------



## Death_Master (31. Juli 2009)

Nein, du kannst nicht einen Gärtner das alles machen lassen. Ausbeuter!


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> *Guten Tag,*
> 
> *hier ist nun meine Meinung evtl. Lebensstyle mit den 10M ...:*
> 
> ...


schade,als ich dein Text sah,dachte ich du hättest ein schönes Gedicht zum thread geschrieben...
ich würde die Leute nicht verurteilen und sie erbärmlich nennen,denn das sind Wünsche der user hier und ich wage zu behaupten das keiner,aber auch wirklich keiner genau vorraussagen könnte wie sich derjenige verändert wenn er so ein Gewinn bekommen würde...vlt würden diejenigen die hier auf Sparfuchs machen auf einmal ein ganz extravagantes Leben führen in Saus und Braus,wenn sie erstmal auf den Geschmack gekommen sind udn die Riesensumme realisiert haben...
wie auch immer,jeder hat seine speziellen Wünsche die er sich erfüllen möchte.der eine Wunsch hat mehr mit Frauen aus dem horizontalen Gewerbe und einer Menge Rauschmittel zu tun,während der andere ganz bodenständige und soziale Dinge mit dem Gewinn verbindet...
ich nehme mal an das auch bei dir ein schönes Haus statt einer grossen Wohnung drin sein würde und die Überraschungen für deine Familie wohl in die Richtung gemeinsamen Urlaub auf Hawaii tendieren würden...
ich mach auf jeden Fall wieder morgen Lotto,denn auch mit 1 Mio wäre ich schon zufrieden...


----------



## Johnnsen (1. August 2009)

An Bedürftige verschenken


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

1. Meinen eltern was abgeben, under der Bedingung, das sie aufhören zu Rauchen.
2. Verschieden High-tech- PCs kaufen udn daraus einen Super-Computer bauen, mit dem man Tausenwinter lagfrei spielen kann(jaja, ist unmöglich, ich weiß)
3. Ans meer fahren
4.einen teil in ein Konto in der Schweiz anlegen.
5. Den Rest vermutlich verprassen,spenden, was weiß ich...

Ach ja! Ich geh auf Konzerts, auf ganz viele!


----------



## Shrukan (3. August 2009)

10 Mio. Euro?
Die Hälfte erst mal anlegen!
Dann ein Viertel an Freunde und Familie verteilen.
Das restliche Viertel für das ausgeben was nötig ist.

Geld halte ich dann bei mir selbst, Spenden sind mir nicht sympathisch.
Dann helfe ich Menschen spontan und direkt wenn es sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> mit dem man Tausenwinter lagfrei spielen kann(jaja, ist unmöglich, ich weiß)


/sign
ist zwar etwas offtopic,aber es zeigt das man mit Geld halt nicht doch alles erreichen kann


----------



## shadow24 (3. August 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Dann helfe ich Menschen spontan und direkt wenn es sein muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich garantier dir,wenn sich das rumsprechen würde, würdest du keine ruhige Minute mehr in deinem Leben haben(zumindest bis das Geld alle ist)...


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2009)

Generell würde ich von dem Gewinn niemandem erzählen. Abgesehen von meinen Eltern und meinen engsten Freunden natürlich. Man weiß ja, wie die Leute sind, wenn es irgendwo etwas zu holen gibt. Ich bin zwar großzügig und mache anderen gerne eine Freude, aber ich lasse mich nur ungern ausnutzen.

Von den 10 Millionen selbst würde ich mir erst mal ein paar Wünsche erfüllen. Ein hübsches Apartment oder ein kleines Häuschen, Reisen nach Japan und Kanada und vielleicht noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die ich mir schon immer gewünscht habe. Die eine oder andere Million würde ich nach sorgfältiger Auswahl spenden und natürlich würde ich auch meinen Eltern etwas abgeben, damit ihr Lebensabend gesichert ist. Der Rest wird angelegt.


----------



## darkalexa (3. August 2009)

also bei 10 millionen würde ich:

ein haus in beverly hills kaufen
ein haus hier in kiel kaufen
vielleicht noch n kleines haus in schweden kaufen

dann würde ich meinen fuhrpark etwas erweitern:
meinen traumwagen nissan skyline zum heizen...
einen hummer zum offroad fahren
einen audi rs6 avant zum einkaufen
und einen schicken a8 oder 7er zum prollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann würde ich mich bei "jochen-schweizer.de" richtig austoben

naja, und natürlich etwas anlegen, damit ich für den rest meines lebens arbeitslos sein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. August 2009)

Ich schwanke bei 10 Millionen immer zwischen Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde!

Soll ich mir jetzt ein schönes Häuschen kaufen? Wohnungen für Sozialbenachteiligte bauen, die zu fairen günstigen Preisen vermieten und das ganze über Solarzellen auf den Dächern refinanzieren? Kapital in Firmen stecken die die Lebensqualität der Menschheit erhöhen könnten oder gar Geld spenden?

oder steh ich eines morgens einfach kurz zuvor mit dem falschen Fuß auf und ziehe mit der Kohle in ne Bananenrepublik, kauf mir dort eine Privatarmee, putsche den dortigen Diktator und fang mit ner anderen Bananenrepublik Krieg an?

man weiß es nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich schwanke bei 10 Millionen immer zwischen Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde!
> 
> Soll ich mir jetzt ein schönes Häuschen kaufen? Wohnungen für Sozialbenachteiligte bauen, die zu fairen günstigen Preisen vermieten und das ganze über Solarzellen auf den Dächern refinanzieren? Kapital in Firmen stecken die die Lebensqualität der Menschheit erhöhen könnten oder gar Geld spenden?
> 
> ...


ja scrätcher ich kenne diesen inneren konflikt nur zu gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (4. August 2009)

Das Thema ist Nichts für mich. Meine Fantasie würde erst dann sprießen, - Nein, explodieren! - wenn ich dann die Kohle wirklich besäße...

Aber, wenn ich gewinnen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich die erste Woche nur noch grinsen und gelegentlich lachen.. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich schwanke bei 10 Millionen immer zwischen Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde!
> 
> Soll ich mir jetzt ein schönes Häuschen kaufen? Wohnungen für Sozialbenachteiligte bauen, die zu fairen günstigen Preisen vermieten und das ganze über Solarzellen auf den Dächern refinanzieren? Kapital in Firmen stecken die die Lebensqualität der Menschheit erhöhen könnten oder gar Geld spenden?
> 
> ...


ach warum so viel Stress mit so viel Geld?in beiden genannten Fällen hast du mit ständigen Entscheidungen zu ringen...
hier bei den Wohnungen musst du dich rumärgern mit Mietnomaden die nich zahlen wollen,du musst einen Hausmeister einstellen,vielleicht sogar einen Verwalter der dir Arbeit abnimmt,mit Firmen über günstige Verträge verhandeln,wenn Reperaturen durchgeführt werden müssen.du musst dir Beschwerden von Mieter über Nachbarn anhören,und und und...
auf der anderen Seite musst du dich entscheiden wen du heute hinrichten lässt,wie du die tägliche Gegenoffensive begegnest,welchen feindlichen General du bestechen kannst,wie du dich am besten vor Attentaten schützt,in welchem Bunker du heute zu abend isst...und und und...
lass dich doch nochmal inspirieren von den anderen,gemütlicheren posts...


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich schwanke bei 10 Millionen immer zwischen Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde!
> 
> Soll ich mir jetzt ein schönes Häuschen kaufen? Wohnungen für Sozialbenachteiligte bauen, die zu fairen günstigen Preisen vermieten und das ganze über Solarzellen auf den Dächern refinanzieren? Kapital in Firmen stecken die die Lebensqualität der Menschheit erhöhen könnten oder gar Geld spenden?
> 
> ...


Nimm doch einfach Variante C: Du gehst nach China, kaufst für 10 Millionen Feuerwerk ein und kannst im sprichwörtlichen Sinne Dein Geld verbrennen!


----------



## ravenFlasH (4. August 2009)

Viele reden hier von Häusern in Beverly Hills...

Wenn ihr euch in Haus in Beverly Hills kaufen würdet, was sogar noch unter 10 Millionen liegen sollte, was auch eher der seltene Fall ist, bleibt dann nicht mehr viel Geld, um es für Autos/Nutten etc. zu verprassen, ganz zu Schweigen davon, Geld auf die Bank zu legen, um von den Zinsen gut leben zu können.

Ein Haus für 2 Millionen in Deutschland tut es doch auch allemal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

24 SSD Festplatten kaufen.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> 24 SSD Festplatten kaufen.


ähm...und dann?


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...und dann?


Technikforum-Insider :/

Hatten heute ein Video von 24SSDs im RAID-Verbund, die eine konstante Schreibe- und Lesegeschwindigkeit von 2GB/s (Controllerbedingt) ermöglicht haben ;D


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Technikforum-Insider :/
> 
> Hatten heute ein Video von 24SSDs im RAID-Verbund, die eine konstante Schreibe- und Lesegeschwindigkeit von 2GB/s (Controllerbedingt) ermöglicht haben ;D


ach,ok,danke...also ähnliche Leistung wie mein laptop
von dem gewonnenen Geld würde ich mir natürlich nicht nur die Festplatten holen sondern auch einen höchstpersönlichen Hochleistungs-PCs bauen lassen,auf den selbst die NASA ein bischen neidisch wären...


----------



## Yadiz (5. August 2009)

Was ich machen würde:

- irgendwo in der Karibik am Strand ein schönes Häuschen bauen :>
- Geld anlegen. Am besten in verschiedenen Anlageformen - man weiß ja nie was passiert.
- von den Zinsen leben, damit nicht irgendwann mal das Geld aufgebraucht ist.
- und am wichtigsten: niemanden außer der Familie vom Lottogewinn erzählen. 

Aber erst mal ne richtig dicke Party machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ach,ok,danke...also ähnliche Leistung wie mein laptop
> von dem gewonnenen Geld würde ich mir natürlich nicht nur die Festplatten holen sondern auch einen höchstpersönlichen Hochleistungs-PCs bauen lassen,auf den selbst die NASA ein bischen neidisch wären...




Ein bisschen, aber nur ein kleines bisschen, glaub die haben da was ganz andres stehen, das könnte man nie nachbauen, bzw. kriegst nicht mal die Teile, die die verbaut haben


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ein bisschen, aber nur ein kleines bisschen, glaub die haben da was ganz andres stehen, das könnte man nie nachbauen, bzw. kriegst nicht mal die Teile, die die verbaut haben


Er will ja bessere Teile als die. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das zu bekommen, wir nur noch schwieriger.

Achja für was braucht man das?


----------



## Perkone (5. August 2009)

10 Mille.... Bei 100Mille wär ich einfach aufeinmal WEG auf in die USA. Bei 10m Lehrabschlussprüfung machen (hab ich ja bald), dann nach Hause und nur auf faul machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ein bisschen, aber nur ein kleines bisschen, glaub die haben da was ganz andres stehen, das könnte man nie nachbauen, bzw. kriegst nicht mal die Teile, die die verbaut haben


gott du zerstörst all unsere träume du sau schäm dich


----------



## Medmud (6. August 2009)

mhhh 10 Millionen
1. 2 Millionen abzweigen und im tresor daheim deponieren
2. 8 Millionen schön fürn guten zinssatz anlegen
3. 2 Schöne Häuser etwas außerhalb kaufe neins für mich eins für Eltern
4. Bruder sein Studium nach ABI finanzieren
5. Ausbildung schmeißen
so sag ma ich hab jetzt noch ne Millinen daheim
6. Richtig Fette Party mit Freunden schmeißen
Da jetzt die zinsen dazukommen sag ma mal 4000 im Monat
7. Jedes zweite wochenende mit den besten Freunden einen truf machen auf meien Rechnung
8. und vom rest der milionen wo noch da ist kleines Haus in Italien am Meer kaufen und dort 3 Moante im Jahr verbringen mit ner kleinen Yacht so 8 Meter

EDIT:
Letzens kams im Fernsehen nen paar Lottogewinner die einen sind jetzt reicher die anderen alles verprast und die einen haben 5Mille gewonenn und haben gesagt das man des geld gar net so schnell ausgeben kann wie es an Zinsen wieder kommt


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich schwanke bei 10 Millionen immer zwischen Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde!
> 
> Soll ich mir jetzt ein schönes Häuschen kaufen? Wohnungen für Sozialbenachteiligte bauen, die zu fairen günstigen Preisen vermieten und das ganze über Solarzellen auf den Dächern refinanzieren? Kapital in Firmen stecken die die Lebensqualität der Menschheit erhöhen könnten oder gar Geld spenden?
> 
> ...



Verdammt, kommt mir so vor als würde jeder dieser Sätze aus meinem Kopf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings würde ich den 2. Teil so variieren, dass ich einfach mit meiner Republik den restlichen Kontinent einnehme und mein Restgeld in die Opiumplantagen stecke. Vielleicht wirds ein Familienbetrieb.


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er will ja bessere Teile als die.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


um 1k winterfestung lagfrei spielen zu können...


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Medmud schrieb:


> mhhh 10 Millionen
> 1. 2 Millionen abzweigen und im tresor daheim deponieren


Was bringend Dir 2 Millionen zu Hause in nem Tresor? Da vermehrt es sich nicht (sonder zerfällt höchstens) und wird eventuell bei nem Einbruch geklaut oder ist futsch wenns Haus abbrennt. Dann packst Du das besser gleich irgendwo auf ein Sparkonto oder sowas, wenn Dus schon nicht gewinnbringend anlegen willst.
Neulich in der Zeitung stand auch was von soner alten Frau, die ne Million Euro in ihrer Matratze versteckt hatte. Als ihre Tochter ihr ne Freude machen wollte, hat sie ihr ne neue Matzratze geschenkt und gleich in den Bettrahmen gelegt und die alte auf den Müll geschmissen. Tjo, als die alte Dame das bemerkt hat wars schon zu spät, die Matratze konnten sie auch mit der Hilfe der Müllabfuhr nicht mehr finden -> 1 Million Euro futsch...


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> und die alte auf den Müll geschmissen. Tjo, als die alte Dame das bemerkt hat wars schon zu spät, die Matratze konnten sie auch mit der Hilfe der Müllabfuhr nicht mehr finden -> 1 Million Euro futsch...


ähm...wo war das noch gleich?


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Guckst Du hier

Ok waren nicht direkt Euro sondern Dollar oder sowas, aber trotzdem noch ~700000 Euro wert


----------



## Medmud (6. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was bringend Dir 2 Millionen zu Hause in nem Tresor? Da vermehrt es sich nicht (sonder zerfällt höchstens) und wird eventuell bei nem Einbruch geklaut oder ist futsch wenns Haus abbrennt. Dann packst Du das besser gleich irgendwo auf ein Sparkonto oder sowas, wenn Dus schon nicht gewinnbringend anlegen willst.
> Neulich in der Zeitung stand auch was von soner alten Frau, die ne Million Euro in ihrer Matratze versteckt hatte. Als ihre Tochter ihr ne Freude machen wollte, hat sie ihr ne neue Matzratze geschenkt und gleich in den Bettrahmen gelegt und die alte auf den Müll geschmissen. Tjo, als die alte Dame das bemerkt hat wars schon zu spät, die Matratze konnten sie auch mit der Hilfe der Müllabfuhr nicht mehr finden -> 1 Million Euro futsch...


wenn du nur die ersten beiden sätze gelesen hast dann kapier ich warm do so nen müll schreibst aber wenn du dir des ganze durchliest dann fürftest du kapieren warum ich 2 millionen daheim deponiere

EDIT: Ach und mein tresor würde bestimtm niemand so schnell wegschmeißen aus der familie und nen neuen hinpflanzen


----------



## Kontinuum (7. August 2009)

Ich würde mir genau das perfekte Pokemon-Sammelkartendeck bei ebay kaufen, von dem ich im Alter von 6 Jahren immer geträumt hatte!!!1


----------



## Eysenbeiss (7. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Etwa 5Millionen € fest anlegen um von den Zinsen Leben zu können, rest mit der Zeit ausgeben.
> 
> - Haus kaufen (keine Riesenvilla, sondern nen ganz normales gemütliches Haus)
> - Arbeit kündigen
> ...



Falsch, die neue Abgeltungssteuer beträgt pauschal 25 Prozent, egal ob du 10.000 oder 1.000.000 Zinsen im Jahr einnimmst.

@TE: die Lottogesellschaften schicken dir _nicht_ irgendwelche Berater ins Haus, sondern empfehlen dir maximal einen, zudem ist das vom Bundesland abhängig.

@ "Mille"-Gelaber: 10 Mille sind 10.000 Euro, 10 Mio sind 10.000.000 (Millionen), oder hieß der omniöse Bug im Jahr 1999/2000 Millionenbug (Milleniumbug) ?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich würde mir genau das perfekte Pokemon-Sammelkartendeck bei ebay kaufen, von dem ich im Alter von 6 Jahren immer geträumt hatte!!!1


es gibt eben noch wahre träumer


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> @TE: die Lottogesellschaften schicken dir _nicht_ irgendwelche Berater ins Haus, sondern empfehlen dir maximal einen, zudem ist das vom Bundesland abhängig.


ach Mist,danke für die Belehrung...
hab das mal zum Anlass genutzt,um ein Spiegelbericht von 2006 zu posten wie man mit einem Riesengewinn umgehen sollte:
1. Sagen Sie keinem etwas von Ihrem Gewinn! 

In der Regel nutzen Freunde und Verwandte die Situation aus: Sie bitten Sie, ihnen Geld zu leihen. Lernen Sie, nein zu sagen. Mit einem Lotto-Gewinn von mehreren Millionen Euro treten automatisch jede Menge falsche Freunde in Ihr Leben. Die Einstellung zu Geld verändert sich gravierend in Ihrem Umfeld: Familie, Freunde, Bekannte verstehen nicht, warum Sie ihnen bei einem solch immensen Lotto-Gewinn nicht flugs 10.000 Euro leihen können.

2. Ändern Sie nicht sofort alle Lebensgewohnheiten - und behalten Sie vorerst Ihren Job! 

Versuchen Sie, Ihr Leben zunächst wie gewohnt weiterzuleben! Schmeißen Sie nicht von einer Sekunde auf die nächste alles über Bord. Gehen Sie arbeiten, damit Sie auf dem Boden bleiben - aber auch damit Ihre Kollegen nichts von Ihrem neuen Reichtum bemerken.

3. Erfüllen Sie sich einen lang ersehnten "kleinen Wunsch"! 

Kaufen Sie sich Ihren Traumwagen oder etwas anderes, was Sie schon immer haben wollten! Aber protzen Sie damit nicht vor Kollegen oder Nachbarn, sonst fallen Sie auf. Kaufen Sie sich keinesfalls sofort Ihr Traumauto, Ihre Traumyacht und Ihr Traum-Motorrad auf einmal!

4. Lassen Sie die Auszahlung in der Anonymität einer Großstadt zu einer Großbank fließen, und suchen Sie sich dort erfahrene Berater! 


Die Heimatbank ist oft mit einer so großen Summe überfordert. Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Indiskretion höher. In der Banken-Metropole Frankfurt beispielsweise haben es die Geldhäuser oft mit Kunden zu tun, deren Vermögen weitaus höher ist als Ihr Lotto-Gewinn. Anschließend verteilen Sie das Geld am besten auf drei, vier Banken. Lassen Sie sich von jeder einzelnen über deren Möglichkeiten der Geldanlage beraten.

5. Legen Sie Ihren Gewinn größtenteils als Festgeld an! 

Bei einem Zinssatz von vier Prozent bekommen Sie bei rund 35 Millionen Euro pro Monat 117.000 Euro Zinszahlungen. "Im Vordergrund steht der Erhalt des Vermögens", so ein Experte der Dresdner Bank. "Im besten Fall kann man den Gewinn vermehren, auf jeden Fall ihn aber erhalten." In der Vergangenheit hätten es immer wieder Lotto-Gewinner geschafft, ihren kompletten Gewinn zu verprassen.

6. Ziehen Sie sich zurück! 

Nehmen Sie sich direkt nach der freudigen Botschaft ein paar Tage frei, um Ihr Glück erst einmal zu begreifen. Noch besser: Verreisen Sie, und freuen Sie sich in Ruhe über Ihren Gewinn!

7. Machen Sie keine vorschnellen Riesen-Einkäufe! 

Kaufen Sie nicht unüberlegt Ihr Traumhaus, weil Sie sich jenes Millionen-Projekt immer gewünscht haben, sondern suchen Sie sich erfahrene Berater!

8. Überdenken Sie Ihre Lebensplanung! 

Was wollen Sie mit Ihrem neuen Leben als Millionär anfangen? Welche Ziele haben Sie? Was bedeutet Ihnen Geld?

9. Lassen Sie sich mit Hilfe Ihrer Berater erläutern, was ein "Family Office" leistet! 

Dort werden alle Vermögensfragen ihrer Familie gebündelt gesteuert. Wenn Sie Kinder oder andere Erben haben, können Experten Ihr Vermögen genau analysieren.

10. Wollen Sie Bedürftige an Ihrem Gewinn teilhaben lassen? 

Wollen Sie spenden oder schenken? Überlegen Sie sich, wen Sie unterstützen wollen und besprechen Sie sich mit Ihren Beratern. Großbanken betreuen weltweit Tausende Stiftungen. Sie können aber auch in Ihrem nahen Umfeld Gutes tun: den Obdachlosen in Ihrem Heimatort eine warme Mahlzeit pro Tag ermöglichen, Straßenkindern ein Zuhause geben und, und, und...


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2009)

guut shadow ^^ Die liste is da, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meinen Lotto-Gewinn warten  xD


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> guut shadow ^^ Die liste is da, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meinen Lotto-Gewinn warten  xD


das kann lange dauern wenn man nicht spielt XD


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Medmud schrieb:


> wenn du nur die ersten beiden sätze gelesen hast dann kapier ich warm do so nen müll schreibst aber wenn du dir des ganze durchliest dann fürftest du kapieren warum ich 2 millionen daheim deponiere
> 
> EDIT: Ach und mein tresor würde bestimtm niemand so schnell wegschmeißen aus der familie und nen neuen hinpflanzen


Hach ich freu mich immer wieder, wenn jemand meine Aussage als Müll betitelt, aber selbst nach seiner völlig abstrusen Behauptung mit keinem einzigen Punkt erklärt, warum meine Aussage denn Müll ist.
Insofern ist meine Behauptung nachwievor: Geld in grösseren Summen zu Hause rumliegen zu lassen bringt überhaupt keinen Nutzen (also NULL Nutzen). Die Gefahr, dass dem Geld etwas passiert ist aber durchaus vorhanden (Einbruch, Brandschaden, natürliche Zersetzung, Wasserschaden, etc).
Jetzt frag ich Dich nochmal: warum genau willst Du 2 Millionen zu Hause rumliegen lassen? Ob Tresor oder nicht spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, der Nutzen des Geldes ist nachwievor nicht vorhanden, wenn es nur rumliegt.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hach ich freu mich immer wieder, wenn jemand meine Aussage als Müll betitelt, aber selbst nach seiner völlig abstrusen Behauptung mit keinem einzigen Punkt erklärt, warum meine Aussage denn Müll ist.
> Insofern ist meine Behauptung nachwievor: Geld in grösseren Summen zu Hause rumliegen zu lassen bringt überhaupt keinen Nutzen (also NULL Nutzen). Die Gefahr, dass dem Geld etwas passiert ist aber durchaus vorhanden (Einbruch, Brandschaden, natürliche Zersetzung, Wasserschaden, etc).
> Jetzt frag ich Dich nochmal: warum genau willst Du 2 Millionen zu Hause rumliegen lassen? Ob Tresor oder nicht spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, der Nutzen des Geldes ist nachwievor nicht vorhanden, wenn es nur rumliegt.


Mein Gott Davatar das is doch sonnenklar warum er die 2mille daheim haben will.

Er will phätt vor seinen krassen Gangztakollegas prollen mit seiner kohle

Mensch davatar da hättst jezt auch selber drauf kommen können

btw: GZ davatar zu 2k posts (und alle posts nur müll tztztz /ironie off)


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier
> 
> Ok waren nicht direkt Euro sondern Dollar oder sowas, aber trotzdem noch ~700000 Euro wert




omfg... da hätte ich mir ja sowas von in Arsch gebissen.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab das mal zum Anlass genutzt,um ein Spiegelbericht von 2006 zu posten wie man mit einem Riesengewinn umgehen sollte:



Hey danke! Ich hatte ja schon länger vor mal den Jackpot zu knacken aber ich hab mich nicht getraut weil ich nicht wußte wie ich mit dem Geld umgehen soll! Jetzt wo du die Anleitung gepostet hast, ist es natürlich was anderes und ich hab gleich für nächsten Samstag gespielt!

Ich würde mich natürlich auch großzügig bei dir Bedanken, wenn ich ihn dann geknackt habe und weiß wie ich damit umgehen soll. Aber leider steht darin ich soll es dann auch dir nicht sagen!

Nichts für ungut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich Dich nochmal: warum genau willst Du 2 Millionen zu Hause rumliegen lassen? Ob Tresor oder nicht spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, der Nutzen des Geldes ist nachwievor nicht vorhanden, wenn es nur rumliegt.


damit ich nen paar anschaffungen bar bezahlen kann ohne imemr direkt auf bank laufen zu müssen


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Medmud schrieb:


> damit ich nen paar anschaffungen bar bezahlen kann ohne imemr direkt auf bank laufen zu müssen


Yay, 2 Millionen Portokasse o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

Medmud schrieb:


> damit ich nen paar anschaffungen bar bezahlen kann ohne imemr direkt auf bank laufen zu müssen


die worte kreditkarte bzw. ec-karte sagen dir nichts oder?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ach Mist,danke für die Belehrung...
> hab das mal zum Anlass genutzt,um ein Spiegelbericht von 2006 zu posten wie man mit einem Riesengewinn umgehen sollte:
> 
> 
> ...



De Rest ergibt sich dann eigentlich automatisch, daher waren die anderen Ratschläge damals schon Banane und wer in solch einer Situation nicht weiß was er nach den beiden genannten PUnkten tun sollte, der macht es besser wie der eine Engländer, der von seinen 9 Millionen Pfund 8,5 Millionen verschenkt hat, weil er einfach nicht damit umgehen und sich nicht belasten wollte.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. August 2009)

Na toll! Ein Dreier! Das reicht noch nichtmal um den nächsten Einsatz zu finanzieren! *g*

Aber gut! Weils so schön war, spiel ich Mittwoch nochmal! *g*


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (11. August 2009)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht 18 aber ich hätte dann doch ein paar Wünsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mir mein Traumauto holen (1970er Plymouth Road Runner) und damit dann erstmal durch die Gegend gurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Naja die restliche Kohle würde ich für einen Urlaub ausgeben und der Rest wird angelegt . Wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nen Job habe der mir gefällt würd der natürlich weitergeführt 
und sonst leb ich halt von den Zinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spenden würd ich vielleicht auch noch einen Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2009)

zum glück ist das geschmackssache ( roadrunner... *würg* ) 
Dodge Demon, Plymouth Barracuda, das sind die richtigen Autos ;D
(Wunschtraum : Factory Five Type 65 Coupe  )  ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2009)

Das waren wenigstens damals noch anständige Namen für ein Auto xD


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2009)

Hab gestern bemerkt das die 10 Mio Lottogewinn,von denen ich geträumt habe, im Grunde Peanuts sind, im Vergleich dazu was gerade in Italien abläuft....knapp 140 Mio Gewinn!!!!!!....also damit sind wirklich,selbst beim grössten Skeptiker, ALLE Geldsorgen bis zum Lebensende verschwunden...
die regionalen Radiosender hier und eine bekannte bebilderte deutsche Zeitung bieten jetzt Gewinnspiele an,wo der Hauptpreis ein Flug nach Italien ist(mit ein paar Stunden Aufenthalt und einem kleinen Taschengeld zum Lotto spielen)...
140 Mio...alter Schwede,diese Summe muss man sich mal vorstellen *die Pfeiffe rauchend im Sessel zurücklehnend*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2009)

also ich fahr am wochenende zum lottospielen anch italien XD

wer kommt mit?


----------



## Scrätcher (14. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also ich fahr am wochenende zum lottospielen anch italien XD
> 
> wer kommt mit?



kannst mir nen Schein mitbringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> kannst mir nen Schein mitbringen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar und wenn du gewinnst krieg ich 20 % (das machen wir schriftlich ^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2009)

da fällt mir ein

stimmt es das lotto den gewinn nicht auszahlen MÜSSTE wenn ein deutscher zb in österreich lotto spielt 

also irgendwie hab ich da mal was gehört oder so


----------



## Scrätcher (14. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar und wenn du gewinnst krieg ich 20 % (das machen wir schriftlich ^^)



Wärst du bei mir aus der Nähe, ich würds glatt tun! *g*

Zum Thema auszahlen: Kommt auf die AGBs drauf an. Aber ich denke es darf jeder seinen Gewinn abholen der das Los vorzeigen kann.


----------



## Manowar (14. August 2009)

Wäre irgendwie unrecht,da du ab dem Moment,wo du ein Ticket kaufst,ja selber für solche Jackpots "verantwortlich" bist.
Du hast ja mit dem Kauf, Geld in den Topf geworfen.


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2009)

Ich hab gerade bei Euromillions mit gemacht. 88 Millionen im Jackpot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das reicht auch locker um sich alles leisten zu können.


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein
> 
> stimmt es das lotto den gewinn nicht auszahlen MÜSSTE wenn ein deutscher zb in österreich lotto spielt
> 
> also irgendwie hab ich da mal was gehört oder so





> [...]Das Anbieten von Lotterien ist fest in staatlicher Hand. Die Lotterien haben sich zu einer europäischen Vereinigung der Lotto-Anbieter (Intertoto, European Lotteries, WLA - World Lotterie Association, ESLA – European State Lottery and Toto Association) zusammengeschlossen. Innerhalb dieser Vereinigung gibt es die Vereinbarung, dass man Spielern aus anderen Ländern die Teilnahme an der Lotterie eines anderen Landes verwehrt. Zwar gibt es Jackpot-Touristen, die bei hohen Jackpots auch gerne zu grenznahen Lottoannahmestellen fahren, jedoch wird diese Form des Tourismus im Internet (teilweise) erfolgreich verhindert. *Auch wenn andere europäische Staats-Lotterien zweifelsfrei als seriöse Anbieter angesehen werden können, wollen die Monopolanbieter des jeweiligen Landes keine Konkurrenz aus dem Ausland zulassen. Dementsprechend verhindert man das Mitspielen von ausländischen Mitspielern. Dies erfolgt entweder in der Form, dass z.B. in der Schweiz zwingend die Adresse angegeben werden muss, bei der man gemeldet ist (und dies wird online geprüft). Zusätzlich „droht“ man ausländischen Spielern mit dem Einbehalt der Lotteriesteuer in Höhe von pauschal 35%, die der Schweizer Spieler im Rahmen seiner Steuererklärung entsprechend verrechnet bekommt, was einem ausländischem Spieler leider nicht möglich ist.*
> 
> Spieler, die in UK spielen wollen, müssen zwingend ein englisches Bezahlverfahren (Debitkarte Switch oder Solo) vorweisen können, um damit den Spieleinsatz bezahlen.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: www.leinert.com

Insofern: Lies am besten die AGB bevor Du an der Lotterie teilnimmst.


Achja und gewinnen ist nicht immer gleich Hauptgewinn:


> Am 18.06.1997 gab es in Deutschland 205 Gewinner für einen Jackpot - der Auszahlungsbetrag lag bei €15.700,-


 Tjo, das wären 3 Millionen gewesen, wenn nur einer gewonnen hätte ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

15k reichen auch schon ma fürn anfang ^^  davon kann man sich viele Lottoscheine kaufen


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

Für 15k kann ich mir schonmal ein paar Semester mehr Uni leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

Jaaa Langzeitstudent ftw  xD


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

"Ich kauf mit 50 PCs und besorg mir für jeden einen WoW-Account!!!!!!!!einseinself" yo.gif 

*scherz*

(Und ja das musste jetzt sein )


----------



## j4ckass (14. August 2009)

Ich kauf mir die Mehrheitsanteile von der Computec Media AG. 

Und dann Ban ich den Zam mal so just for fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir die Mehrheitsanteile von der Computec Media AG.
> 
> Und dann Ban ich den Zam mal so just for fun.
> 
> ...




Der wird dich jetzt Bannen xD


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/19/79/16/84/19791684.html

Und es geht weiter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Hey ich hab grad n paar tolle, völlig überflüssige, nutzlose Dinge gefunden, die man für das Geld kaufen könnte!

*Die teuersten Schuhe der Welt*


> Wert: 1,5 Mio. Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Besonders geeignet für Schuh-Fetischisten!

Passend zu den teuersten Schuhen der Welt braucht Frau:
*Den teuersten BH der Welt*


> Wert: 12,5 Mio. Dollar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Hoffentlich zieht der keine Einbrecher an!

Was selbstverständlich auch nicht fehlen darf:
*Das teuerste Handy der Welt*


> Wert: 1,2 Millionen US-Dollar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Hoffentlich ist das Akku-Ladegerät im Preis mit inbegriffen.

Kleingeld nervt Euch? Kein Problem:
*Die teuerste Münze der Welt*


> Wert: 7,59 Mio. Dollar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Trinkgeld inbegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine hübsch angezogene Dame will natürlich auch entsprechend chauffiert werden:
*Der teuerste Oldtimer der Welt*


> Wert: 10 Mio. Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Ich würd ja ne Limo vorziehn...

Passend dazu gibts gleich noch:
*Die teuerste Nummer der Welt*


> Wert: 5 Millionen Euro
> (Leider kein Bild vorhanden
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Naja, wers braucht...die "1" hätt mir aber besser gefallen. Ausserdem hätt die ja nur 1 Million gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Sone Autofahrt kann ganz schön langweilig sein, daher braucht man was zum lesen...
*Die teuerste Zeitung der Welt*


> Wert: 140.000 US-Dollar
> (Leider kein Bild vorhanden
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Die spinnen, die Amerikaner!

Wie - Frau hätt lieber was weniger anspruchsvolles? Wie wärs denn damit:
*Der teuerste Comic der Welt*


> Wert: 500.000 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: So machen Comics erst richtig Spass!

Naja, diese hübsche Dame möchte natürlich auch auf einen Drink eingeladen werden. Wie wärs mit nem Schlückchen vom:
*Teuersten Wein der Welt*


> Wert: 200.000 Euro
> (Leider kein Bild vorhanden
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Ich als Weinbanause würde da keinen Unterschied zu Kochwein erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frauen wollen verwöhnt werden, da darf ein entsprechender Klunker nicht fehlen:
*Der teuerste Diamant der Welt*


> Geschätzter Wert: unbezahlbar, oha...naja, vielleicht doch ein Bisschen zu teuer für nen Lottogewinn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Tja, es gibt eben auch Dinge, die sind so teuer, dass man sie für Geld *nicht* kaufen kann.

So manch grosse Dame ist in ihrem Herzen immernoch ein kleines Mädchen. Da darf eines nicht fehlen:
*Der teuerste Teddy-Bär der Welt*


> Wert: 156.200 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Meine Teddies sind schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

mit 10mio würd ich schöne hütte kaufen
schönes auto
und so weiter leben wie bisher 

ohne arbeit wird einem irgendwann langweilig glaub ich .. 
najo und wenns mich ankakt geht ich reisen ferien etc

edit meint: euromillions
Ziehung vom 21.08.2009
Gewinnränge	Anzahl Gewinner	CHF
5 +	  	2..............................57'227'126.65 
Nächster Jackpot: CHF 23'000'000


----------



## mastergamer (27. August 2009)

Mehr davon!


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Wer behauptet, Hochzeiten seien teuer, der hat wohl noch nie eine davon bestellt:
*Die teuerste Hochzeitstorte der Welt*


> Wert: 20 Millionen Dollar
> (leider kein Bild vorhanden
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Von ner 20 Millionen-Dollar-Torte würde ICH *definitiv* ein Stück kosten!

Auch für den Herren gibts nette Accessoires, zum Beispiel:
*Die teuerste Uhr der Welt*


> Wert: 25 Millionen Doller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Tja, mit der würd ich dann aber nicht baden gehn.

Da wird garantiert jeder Mann schwach, beim:
*Teuersten Duft der Welt*


> Wert: 195000 €
> (leider kein Bild verfügbar
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Hoffentlich sieht, wer so teuer duftet, auch dementsprechend gut aus, alles Andere wäre pure Verschwendung!

Ich brauch endlich mal nen soliden Stift, der nicht so schnell kaputt geht! Am besten hol ich mir:
*Den teuersten Füllfederhalter der Welt*


> Wert: 150000 Dollar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Immerhin ist die Tinte günstig!

Oh man, jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen Geburtstag verschwitzt! Wie kann ich mich nur entschuldigen? Am besten, ich kleb auf das Geschenkpapier:
*Die teuerste Briefmarke der Welt*


> Wert: 1,8 Millionen €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar dazu: Na hoffentlich geht das Paket nicht in der Post verloren!


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit 10mio würd ich schöne hütte kaufen
> schönes auto
> und so weiter leben wie bisher



Ich würd ehrenamtlich irgendwo helfen. 

1. kann man sich dann besser die Zeit einteilen

2. Macht was Menschenfreundliches

3. Blockiert man nicht unnötig nen Arbeitsplatz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

naa da würd ich vorher nix tun als so helfen zeugs .. bin ich einfach nid der mensch dafür


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Mit einen So großen Lottogewinn würde ich in Rente gehen. Und mit einen Teil des Geldes in das Dorf meiner Alten Heimat schicken damit die Kirche endlich Renoviert wird. Und meine Familie kriegt natürlich was davon ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

1.neuen pc holn

2.alles geld dafür ausgeben um meinen jetzigen pc ins weltall zu schießen um ihn mit einer riesigen atom bombe zu vernichten hrhrhrhr


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

@ Der Lachmann

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## -RD- (27. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich würde mir zunächst eine Zigarre holen und sie mit einem 500 Euro Schein anzünden.



Abartig! Tut mir leid, aber anders kann ich das nicht ausdrücken. Dann gib das Geld lieber einem Penner auf der Straße. Es gibt Menschen, die verhungern, weil sie nichts zu essen haben und du verbrennst mal eben Geld, mit dem andere über mehrere Wochen oder gar Monate auskommen müssen.
Wer so etwas macht, der hat den Gipfel von Arroganz und Dekadenz erreicht und nicht mal einen Gewinn von 10c verdient.


zum eigentlichen Thema:
1 Mio geht an meine Eltern (Altersvorsorge und als Ausgleich für die Finanzierung meiner Ausbildung)
3 Mio gehen aufgeteilt an meinen Kindergarten, in dem ich arbeite bzw. die örtliche Kirche sowie ein örtliches Tierheim und an Greenpeace.

Mit dem Rest gehe ich in ein Land, in dem man, wie der Threadersteller schrieb, eben nicht die Hälfte des Betrages an Steuern abdrücken muss. Dort baue ich mir dann ein kleines Haus und lebe mit meiner Familie in vollkommener Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mir einen EPIXXXX WOW ACCOUNT von ebay kaufen 1!!1!!1!!einself!!1!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (20. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich jetzt schon über 18 wäre und das gewinnen würde , würde ich auch so 9Mio anlegen. Eine Millionen reicht ja vollkommen aus für 1Jahr, oder 2. Wahrscheinlich würde ich mir ein schickes Auto und ein Haus kaufen. Und ich würde viel studieren, damit meine Chancen auf einen Job besser stehn. Und wenn ich dann irgenndwann nen Job habem geht die ein Viertel der Zinsen an Arme Leute in Deutschland, ein Viertel der Zinsen an Arme Leute im Rest der Welt, und der Rest bleibt um weiter verzinst zu werden.  Und ich würde darauf achten das ich nie zuviel Geld nehme, sondern so das es mir gut geht, aber damit meine ich nicht im Saus und Braus leben, sondern gut im Sinne von keine Geldnot und hier und da mal ein Extra für die Kinder.

Soweit von einem träumerischen Jugendlichen, der hart auf den Boden zurückgeholt wird weil die Chancen im Lotto zu gewinnne so klein sind.


----------



## Shaxul (20. Oktober 2009)

Für mich gar keine Frage: Tschüss Uni - Hallo Schnaps & Bienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Für mich gar keine Frage: Tschüss Uni - Hallo Schnaps & Bienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm... also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gehörten Schnaps und Bienen zur Uni wie das Amen in die Kirche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hmm... also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gehörten Schnaps und Bienen zur Uni wie das Amen in die Kirche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben zwar ne Kneipe auf dem Gelände aber der Schnaps ist teuer und die Bienen mehr als unwillig O.o


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir haben zwar ne Kneipe auf dem Gelände aber der Schnaps ist teuer und die Bienen mehr als unwillig O.o


da bist aber nur du schuld was rennst du auchs tändig als spock verkleidet rum!


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir haben zwar ne Kneipe auf dem Gelände aber der Schnaps ist teuer und die Bienen mehr als unwillig O.o


Najut, für den ein oder anderen waren es dann Bier und Hummeln. Hrhrhr...


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hmm... also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gehörten Schnaps und Bienen zur Uni wie das Amen in die Kirche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aaaahhh das Studentenleben, wie war das schön! Da hat man sich am liebsten bei den Erasmusparties und den willigen Finninnen rumgetrieben...oder zur Abwechslung willige Schwedinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selor schrieb:


> Wir haben zwar ne Kneipe auf dem Gelände aber der Schnaps ist teuer und die Bienen mehr als unwillig O.o


Klingt nach Gefängnisuniversität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aaaahhh das Studentenleben, wie war das schön! Da hat man sich am liebsten bei den Erasmusparties und den willigen Finninnen rumgetrieben...oder zur Abwechslung willige Schwedinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die mündlichen übungen um sein schwedisch aufzubessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache aus den 10 Millionen in kürzester Zeit 100 Millionen und bau mir eine Maschine mit einem roten Knopf. Den drücke ich dann und bye bye Welt. Ich sitze übrigens in Sicherheit auf dem Mond und betrachte das Schauspiel von dort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. Oktober 2009)

9 Mio. würd ich anlegen.
Für den rest würd ich eine Art Jugendtreff bauen lassen.Halt nur für meine Freunde & Bekannten.
1 Raum in dem  16 PC , ein riesen Kühlschrank und 2 Pizzaöfen stehen.
Für Lanpartys o.ä.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

darf ich dein freund werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. Oktober 2009)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von diesen 16 Plätzen wären jetzt sowieso nur 5 belegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> 9 Mio. würd ich anlegen.
> Für den rest würd ich eine Art Jugendtreff bauen lassen.Halt nur für meine Freunde & Bekannten.
> 1 Raum in dem  16 PC , ein riesen Kühlschrank und 2 Pizzaöfen stehen.
> Für Lanpartys o.ä.


aber wenn du 2 Pizzaöfen und 16 PCs in einem Raum unterbringst solltest du entweder darauf achten,dass der Raum entweder sehr sehr gut klimatisiert ,oder aber sehr sehr gross ist,denn sonst heisst es für die Lan-Spieler: Wüsten-Survival-Training!...
aber für ne Million kann man schon ein etwas grösseren Raum bauen und darum ein grosses Haus und darum ein grossen Garten

ab und zu sehe ich auf MTV wie sich super reiche Kiddies in Amerika ihre Wohnungen haben einrichten lassen.also da bleibt einem echt der Mund offen stehen bei so viel Geldverschwendung,so ala eigenes Kino mit Sesseln(weil Riesenfernseher reicht ja nicht mehr),dann Raum mit Billiardtischen,Computerspielen aus Spielhallen,eigene Bahnen für ihre boards bis hin zu superfetten Autos der Marke:pimp my car...


----------



## Potpotom (23. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bis hin zu superfetten Autos der Marke:pimp my car...


Das sind dann aber eher die der Marke "Baumarkt-Tuning" - für die die wollen, aber nicht können.


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja diese "pimp my ride" Sendung, war...*hust*
Schnell irgendwas dranbauen,sah toll aus und zerfällt nach 2 Wochen (es sei denn,sie haben nen neues Auto organisiert).

Aber die eigentliche Firma Westcoust Costums macht sehr gute Arbeit und man hat teilweise nette Autos (je nach Wunsch halt).
Ich erinnere mich an eine Folge, wo sie einen 4türigen Mercedes,zu einem Coupé gemacht haben und dieses Auto gibt es dann tatsächlich nur ein mal auf der Welt.

Und naja Geldverschwendung..die haben ja nicht nur langweilige 10 Millionen, die haben so viel, dass man irgendwann nichts mehr damit anstellen kann..da würd ich mir auch nen Arcade Zimmer bauen mit Billiardtisch etc :>
Bevor die Moralappostel auftauchen: Wenn ich so viel Cash hätte, würde ich definitiv was davon abgeben (Spenden etc)


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Naja diese "pimp my ride" Sendung, war...*hust*
> Schnell irgendwas dranbauen,sah toll aus und zerfällt nach 2 Wochen (es sei denn,sie haben nen neues Auto organisiert).


jo,die Sendung war sch...lecht,aber ich hab mich ein paar mal gewundert wie die aus ner Müllkippe ein echtes Auto gezaubert haben.udn hab mich immer dabei gefragt wie hoch wohl die Produktionskosten dieser Sendung waren...
bestes Beispiel als die aus einem Auto,welches aus zwei(!) Teilen bestand,was nichtmal ordentlich verschweisst war und nur mit Klebemittel(haben die wirklich gezeigt) und aus Trotz zusammenhielt, einen richtig brauchbaren Wagen gebastelt  haben mit Aquarium(!) udn echten Fischen,welches sie  zwischen die gigantischen Bassboxen vom Rücksitz gesetzt haben...natürlich nich so ein riesiges Aquarium das der Fahrer bei einem Strassenunfall in seiner Karre ertrinkt,aber sah schon echt einzigartig aus.so schön beleuchtet zwischen den Ledersitzen und so...


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2009)

Klar sahen die gut aus (jedenfalls..im Auge des Betrachters *g*), aber es war die selbe Technik verbaut,weswegen die Autos -trotz der pimperei- immernoch die selben Schrotthaufen waren ^^


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2009)

ach so,naja,war irgendwie klar...halt eine weitere Augenwischerei...


----------

